# Protest the Hero Go Independant/Label-less, Fundraiser for New Album : $125k Goal



## CloudAC (Jan 15, 2013)

Protest the Hero said:


> Dear friends, listeners, well-wishers, and soothsayers,
> 
> The first of many announcements is upon us. It's one small step for band, and one giant leap for band-kind (not really). Today, we nervously begin our campaign to raise money for the production of our new record. We will no longer be accepting monetary advances from labels to fund albums. We now turn to our friends, family, and our fans to help us make this album. Please take a look at our campaign - then decide whether to throw us a couple bucks or a couple of middle fingers!



Protest the Hero NEW ALBUM | Indiegogo

Didn't really see this coming, $125k is a very big goal. I hope they get enough money for the next album, I am a big fan of this band. 

What are everyone's thoughts on this? Will you be donating?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 15, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but do you need that much to make an album?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 15, 2013)

They already have over $6000, I think the odds will be in their favour. 

I'm jealous of whoever buys the pizza party thing.



Konfyouzd said:


> Forgive my ignorance but do you need that much to make an album?



Scroll to the bottom of the page they have a price breakdown.
Making an album is fucking expensive.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 15, 2013)

Beat me by seconds lol


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds like a lot for the production of an album.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 15, 2013)

_"Pizza Party At Tim's House

You and 3 of your friends will join the Protest boys for a pizza party at Tims house in Toronto. All food and beverages are covered and we will party the night away. You will sleep snug and sound in Tims spare bedrooms (if you need to). Tim makes an incredible homemade pizza and will keep em coming until you say stop. But even then, he will keep serving them. Not Local? We will take over your kitchen and throw a pizza party while on the road."_

My god, what a hell of a night that would be.


----------



## jjfiegel (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll more than likely contribute twenty-five, though I'd love to do the hundred dollar one, or if I was rich the top two ones. To get my money's worth I'd have them cover Octavarium or something like that.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 15, 2013)

If I bought that song cover package, id likely make them cover something like 'Dancing Queen' or 'Like A Virgin'  I think Rody would do those songs epic justice.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 15, 2013)

I was just gunna post this. Been a huge fan of the band for a few years now, sucks to see that they've been shafted by record labels, but I honestly see this as a good thing and the way that all musicians at their level of popularity should go. Can't wait to see what this vinyl is like lol


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 15, 2013)

They're already at $13,000 and it's been up for less than an hour!!!

You guys know what I was thinking? MEGA promo for yourself. Pay them the $2,500 and have them cover your own song.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 15, 2013)

This is so awesome! Good for them! 
I think that all of these are super cool. It would cooler than shit to be on the record, or have them cover a song.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll think I'll go for the t-shirt package.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 15, 2013)

Someone bought one of the Rody Karaoke packages


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy fuck, 15k. This is insane, I hope they get it they totally deserve it.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 15, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> Someone bought one of the Rody Karaoke packages



I saw that too. Waiting for someone to get one of the top 4


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2013)

wow just watched it jump $2000 in a matter of minutes. Good for them


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2013)

I wish I could afford the 5k package.

I would add some Dani Filth bat screeches to go with the theme of the new shirt.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 15, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> Someone bought one of the Rody Karaoke packages



Gotta say, I'm jelly of them.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2013)

I gotta see if I can swing it, but league of extraordinary gentlemen is calling my name.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 15, 2013)

$1250 for the Pizza Party, and you can bring 3 friends. Splitting the price between your mates would totally be worth it in my books!


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad to see this already has support here. I'd love to give them all of my money, but alas, I'll probably settle for the physical CD


----------



## anomynous (Jan 15, 2013)

Pizza party is hilarious


----------



## crg123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just got the 25 dollar donation package. Wish I could get the pizza party though haha.


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably gonna join the League of Ordinary Gentlemen/Woman when I get the chance; I'm curious as to why they decided to go label-less on this one, since I don't think they've ever said they've had issues with their label in the past? Maybe they just didn't want to feel like they were on the hook?


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 15, 2013)

Anybody wanna go 1/4's on the pizza party?




Edit: Holy fuck $23,242 already?!


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought this was a really cool idea. I went for the signed Vinyl


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> $1250 for the Pizza Party, and you can bring 3 friends. Splitting the price between your mates would totally be worth it in my books!



Totally!

I don't have 3 friends that are fans of PTH with $315 to spare


----------



## Zei (Jan 15, 2013)

If I was rich and a good guitar player, that guest solo is calling my name.

But god, that pizza party! I wanna do it SO BAD. Money... come to me...

EDIT: Just watched it jump $2k in about 5 minutes haha. I think they're gonna reach their goal. How long has it been up? Cause they're already at $28,464.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 15, 2013)

One of my absolute favourite bands.
Donated and going for Arif's postcards, aim to have them framed amongst my wall of tour posters/laminates etc.


----------



## mike0 (Jan 15, 2013)

i'd love to do the pizza party, but the signed vinyl it is. i'm amazed to see that in a little over an hour they are already a quarter of the way towards their goal, last time i checked it was only at $55 

given how successful this thing is already i feel like this could pick up and become a trend, quite clever and effective if i do say so myself. also, judging from the video they made it seem like there was some bad blood between them and vagrant records, for whatever reason. regardless, the new stuff sounds awesome, i can't fuggin' wait, that record is totally getting framed, and i have a giant boner at the moment.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting incentives. If a band i loved did this, i would be dropping some serious coin


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 15, 2013)

Listen, that is an astronomical amount of money to record an album.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2013)

I was going to buy some new gear soon, but I confess I am damn tempted to say fuck it and have them cover something like this


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 15, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I was going to buy some new gear soon, but I confess I am damn tempted to say fuck it and have them cover something like this




I applaud this idea.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 15, 2013)

Touring to promote the album as well as distributing it is pretty damn pricey, so I can see that bumping up the cost of doing this a fair bit. Still, I feel they could do themselves a favor and find ways to cut costs where possible. Renting expensive studios and even more expensive producers strikes me as bad business sense when you're asking your fans to foot the bill. 

Granted, these guys do need to make the money to pay their people and enjoy a nice profit themselves and I support that. 

I'm no fan of PTH, but I love the idea of a band doing a great album completely DIY.


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Touring to promote the album as well as distributing it is pretty damn pricey, so I can see that bumping up the cost of doing this a fair bit. Still, I feel they could do themselves a favor and find ways to cut costs where possible. Renting expensive studios and even more expensive producers strikes me as bad business sense when you're asking your fans to foot the bill.
> 
> Granted, these guys do need to make the money to pay their people and enjoy a nice profit themselves and I support that.
> 
> I'm no fan of PTH, but I love the idea of a band doing a great album completely DIY.



In a way it makes sense though since - in theory - it should guarantee them (the fans) a great new album coming out instead of just hiring whoever they can with a budget from the label and saying "Make it work."


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 15, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Listen, that is an astronomical amount of money to record an album.



I thought so too, but after the breakdown it makes perfect sense. In fact the amount of fees they're going to have/expenses brings their album budget to around 90,000.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2013)

This better be the most well-produced album ever 

I just threw em some cash, I saw their guitarist during a clinic he did here and he is one tight ass motherfucker!


----------



## bhakan (Jan 15, 2013)

I think sometimes the goals for these kickstarters can get pretty ridiculous when you have new, unproven bands asking for exorbitant amounts of money, but for an established band like PTH I think it is fine to ask for this kind of money, especially since they are nearing 50 grand and it has only been a couple hours.

I would be disappointed if they cut costs on the album production, it would be a downgrade for them, and it is looking very plausible for them to get enough money from this.


----------



## turkaloot (Jan 15, 2013)

I really hope more and more bands choose to take this path for making an album, I'd much rather be able to go and support the bands I listen to directly without any middle man jumping in to take the money for themselves and screw the bands


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 15, 2013)

That is a boatload of money. 

Hope they reach the goal, but mother of fuck that is a lot.


----------



## Tang (Jan 15, 2013)

Up to 50k.. Jesus, they're going to make it in under 24 hours.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 15, 2013)

50K!! HOLY BALLS.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2013)

52k....53k...wow


----------



## Watty (Jan 15, 2013)

54,770 ?!?!?!?!?

Damn.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 15, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> 52k....53k...wow



They're hitting this goal by at least Thursday, called it. 

EDIT: *$55,370*
Make that tomorrow, Wednesday.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2013)

4 ppl have bought the Rody Karaoke


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 15, 2013)

Bought the T-shirt deal. They deserve all they can get and hope they make it well past their mark.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 15, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> I thought so too, but after the breakdown it makes perfect sense. In fact the amount of fees they're going to have/expenses brings their album budget to around 90,000.



When I looked at the breakdown, I just thought that almost everything listed was astronomically high.


----------



## mike0 (Jan 15, 2013)

welp, someone just paid the five Gs and will be on the album in some way shape or form. lucky bastard...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 15, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> They're already at $13,000 and it's been up for less than an hour!!!
> 
> You guys know what I was thinking? MEGA promo for yourself. Pay them the $2,500 and have them cover your own song.



This. Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn someone bought the be heard on the album! That's 5k!


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2013)

Someone REALLY loves PTH...

I'm surprised no one has claimed the Pizza Party yet!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 15, 2013)

Signed vinyl. I bought it.


----------



## Mayhew (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy shit! Somebody just bought the $5000 package. I'd love to be on this album. Lucky bastards.


----------



## Watty (Jan 15, 2013)

Sooo, what do you guys envision the band is doing at this very moment.

I would have fainted by now from the sheer ridiculousness of the number going up that fast. I mean, they are literally making $75,000 US today.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm ridiculously happy for these guys. This is an insane achievement.


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 15, 2013)

i think i'd be crying out of pure joy that people love my band. i mean someone just put down 5000. they could have bought a shit ton of stuff for that. This is awesome to see unfolding


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 15, 2013)

$65,361


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 15, 2013)

Purelojik said:


> i think i'd be crying out of pure joy that people love my band. i mean someone just put down 5000. they could have bought a shit ton of stuff for that. This is awesome to see unfolding



Lol same here, I think I'd end up just sitting in place in front my my computer like 

Then I'd proceed to hug everyone at every concert ever  

Glad to see people actually give a damn about legitimate music


----------



## abandonist (Jan 15, 2013)

This is the future of recording, but 125K is ludicrous. 

That's rock-star money.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 15, 2013)

noone else id rather see all that money go to. awesome band, and all the dudes are nice as hell


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 15, 2013)

id totally get the prestige ibanez too


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2013)

When it says "your choice of color", does that mean semi custom LACS?


----------



## crg123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow this is impressive! I wonder who the diehard fan who's going to be on the album is! Hopefully he/she is talented and not just a rich teenager >.<.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jesus Christ. I'm not sure if it is really THAT expensive (unless you're going with big studios, as they seem to be doing), but I'm certainly happy for these dudes. They make awesome music. All I know is that if I were them, I'd be having an emotional breakdown by now!


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 15, 2013)

im kinda confused. at the end it says the recording process will take 93K. wheres the rest going to again? salaries and something else?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2013)

Purelojik said:


> im kinda confused. at the end it says the recording process will take 93K. wheres the rest going to again? salaries and something else?


hookers at the pizza party obviously


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 15, 2013)

This is so awesome, I reloaded the page to contribute and shit my pants when I saw they were almost to $70,000. 



Purelojik said:


> im kinda confused. at the end it says the recording process will take 93K. wheres the rest going to again? salaries and something else?



IndieGoGo and credit card fees, plus the cost of the perks.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone ELSE, just bought the guest spot.

Holy shit.


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I had the money I'd be all over that pizza party. Hell, for the price of being on the album, I'd just buy four pizza parties and go on a road trip to Toronto.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 16, 2013)

$5k to be on their album sounds wild, but, can you think of a better way to get recognized if their gig is your bag? Everybody that hears the album will hear you and possibly look you up.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 16, 2013)

80k. This shit is bananas.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 16, 2013)

$80,220 already, jeebus.

Though those are some tasty incentives, I will say that.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 16, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> When I looked at the breakdown, I just thought that almost everything listed was astronomically high.


I agree. You can produce a top notch album for a lot less money IF YOU WANTED. Or you go all out and fancy and have your fans pay for it. Well, at least they are paying you for once, I guess.



I like the idea in general and if we're talking about a band I like and a reasonable budget, I'd be in to pay some good money.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 16, 2013)

This is crazy. I was like ya right guys when this first started, but I donated anyway. This is really going to happen and its not going to take 30 days either. Witness the power of the internet! Woooh. Can't wait to show my grandson how I helped revolutionize the music industry lmao.


----------



## ascl (Jan 16, 2013)

I look at it as a pre-payment, not a donation... which I am happy to do


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 16, 2013)

ascl said:


> I look at it as a pre-payment, not a donation... which I am happy to do


 
Exactly! I would buy both the CD and vinyl as well as any merch when they come through on tour so paying some cash down in advance isn't an issue knowing what's to come.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 16, 2013)

$86,210 dollars already. Holy shit, so much generosity!


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 16, 2013)

This really is the ultimate fuck you to the labels.. because the average donation is over $47. 

Take the two $5k donations away and the average is still over $42. Shows that people are willing to pay for stuff the like if they know it helps the artist. It's why I buy merch at every show I go to and from every band I like.


----------



## kamello (Jan 16, 2013)

this is awesome!

is 5 AM here, so my mind is too tired to say something else


----------



## petereanima (Jan 16, 2013)

over 90k, holy shit....


----------



## Rustee (Jan 16, 2013)

Honestly, I can see alot more bands heading in this direction. They made a good point about the future of music.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 16, 2013)

No love for the $2,500 Ibanez Prestige?  That would be the only perk I would get and I'm not even a huge fan of this band.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Jan 16, 2013)

That video is great. They got my $50.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 16, 2013)

Guize, I have a feeling that PTH are going to release the best album ever....in the whole world...of all time.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 16, 2013)

Its crazy I bet they only need one more day.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 16, 2013)

What's the stretch goal?

To make a good record...

Ba-dum-tish.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 16, 2013)

Love PTH, donated. Can't wait to hear the album


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy shit, I wake up and it's gone up from 25k to 96k! This is incredible, I am so happy for these guys. I wonder if it ends at 125k or keeps rising for the 30 days.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 16, 2013)

You gotta wonder if the label executives are sitting in there office going, "Fuck.... people actually like this band, why the fuck did we get rid of them/let them go?"

Im about to hit the $25 dollar perk, thinking about it, a new CD in NZ is lucky to be under 27-30 dollars.. Im giving 25 bucks direct to the band, to record whatever they want and not be pushed around my the label (If that was what was happening)..

It's the same as buying merch to give your favorite bands more cash in hand..

I LOVE THIS IDEA!!


----------



## abandonist (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the idea of crowd funding bands, but the amount they want is just unseemly. Check out Circle Takes the Square's take on the idea.

Also: Buy the album. It's the best thing released last year. Unbelievably good.

Circle Takes the Square's New Album "Decompositions: Vol.1" by circletakesthesquare &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 16, 2013)

They're going to hit $100k probably within the next hour. Insane.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Jan 16, 2013)

3074326 said:


> They're going to hit $100k probably within the next hour. Insane.



Just did. $100,007. That's fast.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 16, 2013)

Buy cover thing, make them do Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence. DO IT SOMEONE. Or Swim To The Moon... Can we get Colors to count as one song? IT PRETTY MUCH IS.






FUCK LIMITS.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't believe 2 people bought the guest spot on the album. That's psychotic.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 16, 2013)

I can actually smell the horrific mess the record industry is making in their pants, right now. I can feel the crap smearing against their money grubbing arses, as the realisation that they have failed falls completely on their shoulders. Protest the Hero have fucking done it. This is a bright day for humanity indeed.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2013)

I love how fast this has gone up. I ordered the Digipak 

With regards to the amount being high - it really isn't that high. Look at the breakdown...Yes it's still easy to think the amounts for studio time, mixing etc. are high but it's clear they want to do a top notch recording experience. For such a project, 93k really isn't a lot at all. Most pop albums cost far, far above that. 

There is however a point where you can ask "does that really make it sound much better?" - that I can understand.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been in bands that could bang out a professionally recorded ep in an evening. One more for mastering and done.

I'm not saying it's ideal, but 125K is pretty posh. That's 10.25% of a million. 

I'm financing the recording, not the acquisition of gear and your lifestyle.

Come on now...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow already at $100k!!!!

One of my favorite bands so I'm happy to donate a ton of money to see them make a another album. Especially since they will have complete freedom to do what they want.

This should be a nice wake up call to record companies. I've seen it happen several times before but they will probably be approached by a label offering to advertise and sell their album(Completely missing the point of crowd funding).


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> Holy shit, I wake up and it's gone up from 25k to 96k! This is incredible, I am so happy for these guys. I wonder if it ends at 125k or keeps rising for the 30 days.


It keeps rising haha, I can only imagine what it'll be it at by then if they keep it up


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I've been in bands that could bang out a professionally recorded ep in an evening. One more for mastering and done.
> 
> I'm not saying it's ideal, but 125K is pretty posh. That's 10.25% of a million.
> 
> ...



To be honest, it's not like they're asking for YOU to give them $125k. You want the album? Get the $10 digital download. Done, sorted. They're doing the recording, the writing so they can ask whatever price they like. At the end of the day, it's quite clear that everyone is happy to put money towards it, whether it is because they like the band or want to stick it to greedy record companies. PtH are a fantastic band, and they completely deserve the money.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 16, 2013)

This is fucking amazing, I have a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 16, 2013)

Considering the value of the dollar, 2500 dollars for a Prestige S is a pretty good price for a European.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 16, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> To be honest, it's not like they're asking for YOU to give them $125k. You want the album? Get the $10 digital download. Done, sorted. They're doing the recording, the writing so they can ask whatever price they like. At the end of the day, it's quite clear that everyone is happy to put money towards it, whether it is because they like the band or want to stick it to greedy record companies. PtH are a fantastic band, and they completely deserve the money.



I completely agree. To be honest, the people that think think PTH are trying to scam us or some shit are probably the people that think piracy is perfectly acceptable or that music should be free.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jan 16, 2013)

My god, they've hit $100,000.... That's pretty astonishing for a metal band in such a short amount of time. Props to them. I'm certain they'll reach their goal.


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

Protest the Hero is forever my favorite band of all time and I'm so happy for them. They are the greatest dudes I've ever met, and I think I'll be dropping even MORE cash to them other than the $100 perk. I like pizza a lot...so...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2013)

Amazing, they arent even that big! They should spend less time tracking and pay themselves more than min wage though!


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2013)

The post card thing is hysterical.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 16, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> I completely agree. To be honest, the people that think think PTH are trying to scam us or some shit are probably the people that think piracy is perfectly acceptable or that music should be free.



Oh, I don't think they're trying to scam, just that there's a lot of fat that could be trimmed in that budget. Like I said, take a look at Circle Takes the Square. They did it asking $2500.

There's a medium to be found here. I think once this becomes more commonplace not nearly as many people will be dropping flush on these. 

I'm not saying they're bad dudes or that they don't deserve it, just that 125k is a fucking lot of financing for making a record these days. 

I mean, I've recorded records to tape back in the day and I'm still not sure what a 'producer' does that you shouldn't be doing yourself. Apparently they think it worth 20k though?

Just the other shoulder's occupant.

We're all civil.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 16, 2013)

they could save a lot of money if they would have just rings-of-saturn'd the recording...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 16, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Amazing, they arent even that big! They should spend less time tracking and pay themselves more than min wage though!



Doing what they love!!! They must be living on pennies though with such a small income. 

Some online Skype lessons would have been another cool idea.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so tempted to see how much money I can gather up, and go in for the Roady karaoke XD

Also, can people send postcards replying to Arif? hahahaha


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Oh, I don't think they're trying to scam, just that there's a lot of fat that could be trimmed in that budget. Like I said, take a look at Circle Takes the Square. They did it asking $2500.
> 
> There's a medium to be found here. I think once this becomes more commonplace not nearly as many people will be dropping flush on these.
> 
> ...



Theyre going for perfection, not just good or even very good. Also, bear in mind you're paying for a physical copy or otherwise within the contribution. I got the vinyl; a limited edition vinyl could go anywhere from $20-$35, which leaves $10-$20 to go towards the actual recording. There's pressing fees, printing fees, material fees... In our economic situation, I can totally see $125K being asked for


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 16, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Doing what they love!!! They must be living on pennies though with such a small income.
> 
> Some online Skype lessons would have been another cool idea.



I'm about 90% sure Rody actually has done this in the past and probably will continue to. They should get onto Bandhappy for sure though


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah guys, 125k isn't just for recording. Think about it, they're now labelless, so now they have to do the labels work. Booking,promotion, printing, managing, etc etc. 125,000 is what I would expect a bigger band like them to require to APPROPRIATELY not just record , but for an aapropriate RELEASE. gas money for touring,vans. Everything.
And they're doing it in a way that they can interact with their fans. It's awesome.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 16, 2013)

budda said:


> Totally!
> 
> I don't have 3 friends that are fans of PTH with $315 to spare



I'd toss in $315 for it.

I think what these guys are doing is amazing. Getting these guys to record music for you, throw a party....pretty sweet.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 16, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Considering the value of the dollar, 2500 dollars for a Prestige S is a pretty good price for a European.



considering you will also have to pay AT LEAST an extra 25% import duty and VAT, it's not so good any more


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 16, 2013)

I just watched the video. haha They seem like funny, genuine guys. The bit explaining how the advance money was informative as well. It's sick how close to their goal they're getting.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 16, 2013)

drmosh said:


> considering you will also have to pay AT LEAST an extra 25% import duty and VAT, it's not so good any more



Not if it's shipped as a gift, which it will be in this case since you're not buying from a store and technically the guitar is just that; a gift. It is still a donation, so I think it'd be legally defensible


----------



## Riffer (Jan 16, 2013)

Just bought the $50 CD/Shirt Combo. My contribution raised it to $107,999!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

I support metal/rock bands spending a lot of time and money making better recordings to compete with the pop stuff. Hire top notch producers, engineers, etc. to really perfect things. High end metal bands sell as much as low-end pop stars so it's not completely unreasonable.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is money the only thing stopping the new Necrophagist album?


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

The rate that this thing is rising almost doesn't seem real. I hope you can still donate after they reach the goal, because I'd love to do more, but I feel like by the time I get the chance to it will already make it to the goal!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 16, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Not if it's shipped as a gift, which it will be in this case since you're not buying from a store and technically the guitar is just that; a gift. It is still a donation, so I think it'd be legally defensible



possibly, but it's not really a gift is it


----------



## drmosh (Jan 16, 2013)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Is money the only thing stopping the new Necrophagist album?



since those dudes all work in and around studios anyway, I doubt it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 16, 2013)

$112,504!

So fucking close!


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Jan 16, 2013)

They just put an update on the site


> Its been approximately 15 hours since weve launched and weve already reached 88% of our fundraising goal. We are amazed and blown away! Thanks to everyone who was so eager off the bat and believed in this. That being said we still have 29 days to go and we will continue to make this an exciting campaign. We plan to swap in some new perks and bring you some more exclusive one time offers.
> 
> We decided to offer free shipping for the first day on the Vinyl and Tee Shirt/CD perks, so make note of the additional shipping that needs to be added in when purchasing these two items from now on. Since the vinyl perk sold out so quickly, we are opening up another 1000 that are available. Dont fret if you already purchased it, yours will be hand numbered in the order that they were purchased for the first 506.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 16, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Yeah guys, 125k isn't just for recording. Think about it, they're now labelless, so now they have to do the labels work. Booking,promotion, printing, managing, etc etc. 125,000 is what I would expect a bigger band like them to require to APPROPRIATELY not just record , but for an aapropriate RELEASE. gas money for touring,vans. Everything.
> And they're doing it in a way that they can interact with their fans. It's awesome.



This is way too reasonable of a post. This is sevenstring.org, everything is always too much money. If you axed all the posts about people bitching about dollars & cents there'd be maybe half as many posts on this forum 

$125k is totally reasonable. You think that is too much, just wait.... they are going to get a lot more than that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2013)

Im so happy for them, this is very inspiring!


----------



## abandonist (Jan 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Oh, I don't think they're trying to scam, just that there's a lot of fat that could be trimmed in that budget. Like I said, take a look at Circle Takes the Square. They did it asking $2500.
> 
> There's a medium to be found here. I think once this becomes more commonplace not nearly as many people will be dropping flush on these.
> 
> ...




For the person that sent this negative rep - kill yourself. I know more about recording and touring than you ever will. How could you possibly interpret that as being a dick? I'm just pointing out some flaws I see, not pissing in your favorite band's mouth. Grow a set and realize people differ in viewpoints.


----------



## Draceius (Jan 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> For the person that sent this negative rep - kill yourself. I know more about recording and touring than you ever will. How could you possibly interpret that as being a dick? I'm just pointing out some flaws I see, not pissing in your favorite band's mouth. Grow a set and realize people differ in viewpoints.



Woah there, no need to call them out though and flip out on the forum. That was an extreme reaction, since when did someone giving negative rep warrant you telling someone to kill themselves. If you didn't deserve the negative rep before, you sure as hell do now.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't care for anonymous chicken shits. Send me a PM.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 16, 2013)

This is awesome! These guys deserve it!


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree that that's a lot of money.

If they achieve it, well played... Well played...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I don't care for anonymous chicken shits. Send me a PM.



Left you a little something, cut the attitude you chicken shit. Who monitors their rep enough to get that riled about it? Find something better to do with your time. You know nothing of recording if you think this is a lot in the context of cost to produce a pop act or even someone as talented as John Mayer. This is an investment on our side and either way the fans are CHOOSING to help with this no ones forcing them to.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> For the person that sent this negative rep - kill yourself. I know more about recording and touring than you ever will. How could you possibly interpret that as being a dick? I'm just pointing out some flaws I see, not pissing in your favorite band's mouth. Grow a set and realize people differ in viewpoints.



...and, since there's a forum rule for complaining about rep (which is useless anyway), and another one about attacking other forum members, enjoy your week off.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 16, 2013)

$117,494! Almost there guys! 
Also, that was funny


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2013)

$6K away, killing it! This rules!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone buy SSO a theme song


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 16, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Someone buy SSO a theme song



That would be genius.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2013)

If I didnt have 2 guitars to pay off this month I would pitch haha


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 16, 2013)

$5k to go, I would love to be in the same room as these guys when the goal hits. I know these guys party hard, but i'm betting this will be on a new level


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish I could just do the $5,000 perk now and give it to them...by all means they deserve it


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 16, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Yeah guys, 125k isn't just for recording. Think about it, they're now labelless, so now they have to do the labels work. Booking,promotion, printing, managing, etc etc. 125,000 is what I would expect a bigger band like them to require to APPROPRIATELY not just record , but for an aapropriate RELEASE. gas money for touring,vans. Everything.
> And they're doing it in a way that they can interact with their fans. It's awesome.


 

Yup, $125K without a label behind you is a drop in the ocean.

Recording, mixing, mastering, video production, synch and edits, promotion, patents. 

After all that.. It's not much!.. Considering Major labels drop a Million no problem.

If I was them, I'd use it to set up there own studio


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 16, 2013)

Im curious what the money raised above the 125k will go towards. They could end up raising a hell of a lot more, considering they still have 29 days.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 16, 2013)

$125,000...................... THEY DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 16, 2013)

I literally refreshed my page at 64$ left til the goal and when I refreshed it was well past the goal.

Congrats PtH!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2013)

Hopefully it goes towards paying themselves at least min wage...right now they are way below it!


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 16, 2013)

125k and the page still says '30 days to go' ... Incredible. Super happy for these guys, the next album will be fantastic.


----------



## Zei (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats to PTH! About $1000 over haha

And I definitely agree they should allocate some of the extra money to giving themselves some. They've put in a lot of hard work!

Interested in the coming up packages. Wonder what they'll be.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2013)

less than a day damn!


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 16, 2013)

I really wanted to join Arifs postcard club  Need to wait for payday, but now I may hold out and see if they offer anything really cool.


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2013)

So when they keep their current pace, and in 30 days are $3.75 million richer, will they still release an album?


----------



## EricSVT18 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think this is absolute bullshit. Musicians in local bands work so hard to get recognized, work normal jobs too, and still find ways to pay for their recordings.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> I think this is absolute bullshit. Musicians in local bands work so hard to get recognized, work normal jobs too, and still find ways to pay for their recordings.



*patiently waits to read the hilarious neg-rep he's going to receive*


----------



## EricSVT18 (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe I don't know the backstory of why they don't have the money, but if they're asking for donations just for the hell of it, then yes I stand by my statement. If there is a reason, then I'm all ears.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 16, 2013)

You know, I couldn't watch the video earlier because my school disables flash on the computers, but that video reminded me that PtH really know how to make me laugh XD


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 16, 2013)

these dudes arn't "local" anymore, they've moved on to playing bigger venues. local bands also dont have to buy loads of merch and pay for 5000+ cds not to mention the limited vinyl. i think you need to quit being mad at a band for doing somthing that most others wouldn't have the courage to do.

they're a band and like most of them these days they dont just have $125k laying around, this is for a legit cause.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> Maybe I don't know the backstory of why they don't have the money, but if they're asking for donations just for the hell of it, then yes I stand by my statement. If there is a reason, then I'm all ears.




Watch the vid on the kickstarter page


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> Maybe I don't know the backstory of why they don't have the money, but if they're asking for donations just for the hell of it, then yes I stand by my statement. If there is a reason, then I'm all ears.



please go watch the video and then come back.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> Maybe I don't know the backstory of why they don't have the money, but if they're asking for donations just for the hell of it, then yes I stand by my statement. If there is a reason, then I'm all ears.


This is a very one-sided point of view.PTH is an established band and this is campaign shouldn't be taken as solely a donation as you get merchandise for what you paid.All they're doing is selling albums before the albums was recorded so they could fund it.I think it's an ingenious idea, of course local bands wouldn't benefit from something like this as they would sell far less CDs. I haven't heard any local bands you would refer to, but if PTH made it so they can fund their own album before even recording it only relying on their fans, there probably is a reason why any of those local bands can't do that.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> *Maybe I don't know the backstory of why they don't have the money*



Why on _earth _would you even bother writing on here then if you don't know about their situation...?


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2013)

It would go towards paying off their debt, I'm guessing. Or food on the table, and debt payment.

As has been said, you don't make money doing this 

Congrats to the boys, I still plan on putting up some money.


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2013)

Also, these aren't really donations. You're buying something.


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2013)

Works for me.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> I think this is absolute bullshit. Musicians in local bands work so hard to get recognized, work normal jobs too, and still find ways to pay for their recordings.



If those local bands have material that people would pay to hear, then ask them to go crowdsourcing, seems like the natural thing to do. 

What would you rather have, that no body gets money from fans willing to give it? Why shouldn't we try to elevate everyone instead of trying to keep the outliers down?

Also, $125k for 4 guys works out to be about the same as working really hard at mcdonalds, instead you have 4 guys working really hard to make good music.

I'd rather have that.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 16, 2013)

protest said:


> Also, these aren't really donations. You're buying something.



Exactly. Even the tiniest donations yield a guaranteed digital download at a cheaper price than iTunes.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 16, 2013)

Checked a few minutes ago and they are at $135k+ now. Raising that much money in a day??? Holy shit!!!


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 16, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Amazing, they arent even that big! They should spend less time tracking and pay themselves more than min wage though!


I was always surprised at how big Facebook, at least, would suggest PTH is, actually. They have like 250k likes, more than BTBAM or Periphery.



RagtimeDandy said:


> I'm about 90% sure Rody actually has done this in the past and probably will continue to. They should get onto Bandhappy for sure though



Rody no longer wants to do lessons because he says he's awful at it, hahaha. Tim and Luke are already on Bandhappy I know, don't think Arif or Moe are.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 16, 2013)

I would give 5 to motivate Tim to grow his beard out again


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> I think this is absolute bullshit. Musicians in local bands work so hard to get recognized, work normal jobs too, and still find ways to pay for their recordings.



Sounds like someone's in a local band that's not going anywhere and is butthurt to see another band raise so much money in a day. But then again I don't know is the backstory behind it, and it's the trend to make uninformed posts.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 16, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> I was always surprised at how big Facebook, at least, would suggest PTH is, actually. They have like 250k likes, more than BTBAM or Periphery.



if Periphery didn't fuck up their debut album so bad they could be as big as Protest too. they are pretty much the same band, just in lower tunings. shoulda crowdsourced & got a real mix on the album cuz that nails on a chalkboard quality to all of Spencer's vox on PI did them no favors. plus they would have made news "unknown internet band gets $50k from crowdsourcing for debut album!" for a marketing boost too.


----------



## EricSVT18 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok I found out the back story now. 

But also, you can't tell me that local bands don't pay for merch. When I was younger and in bands we had merch, just like many of the local bands. I played with Oceano out here when they were still a local band and not on a label and they had merch back then too.


----------



## EricSVT18 (Jan 16, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Sounds like someone's in a local band that's not going anywhere and is butthurt to see another band raise so much money in a day. But then again I don't know is the backstory behind it, and it's the trend to make uninformed posts.



No actually I don't play in local bands anymore. I did that when I was younger.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> Ok I found out the back story now.
> 
> But also, you can't tell me that local bands don't pay for merch. When I was younger and in bands we had merch, just like many of the local bands. I played with Oceano out here when they were still a local band and not on a label and they had merch back then too.



Protest has worked hard for a long fucking time to get to where they are now. They have established themselves as a unique and very consistent band to most people, and therefore people are willing to put trust in them. You realize they are going to have to print a hell of a lot more merch and such then xlocalxhardcorex band does?

I love how this funding shows that when you're an original band you will obviously get shittons of support, if you're another band that is just going to blend in, even if you're popular, no one will care because someone else will take your spot.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 16, 2013)

Problem is, lots of local bands have time to work and get money that way. PTH tours a lot, probably enough not to be able to keep a steady job, so this is the way to go.


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2013)

This argument is kind of ridiculous. Just ignore the fact that they're using your money to pay for the album. You are preordering stuff. It's as simple as that.

If you don't want a cd, don't pay $10 for one. You aren't paying for their merchandise, you are buying it. They aren't using you to fund the sale of merch to others, you are buying "factory direct" from them.

Just pretend you bought the stuff from itunes and instead of using the money to pay for the album they bought themselves some nice clothes with it. Would you feel better then?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 16, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> Ok I found out the back story now.
> 
> But also, you can't tell me that local bands don't pay for merch. When I was younger and in bands we had merch, just like many of the local bands. I played with Oceano out here when they were still a local band and not on a label and they had merch back then too.


 no one said local bands didnt pay for merch, they just dont have to pay for as much as bigger bands do. the only 2 bands i can really think of that are big-ish and constantly push out new merch is Periphery and The Acacia Strain


----------



## EricSVT18 (Jan 16, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> no one said local bands didnt pay for merch, they just dont have to pay for as much as bigger bands do. the only 2 bands i can really think of that are big-ish and constantly push out new merch is Periphery and The Acacia Strain



I'll agree on that, it seems like acacia has new merch every month lol.


----------



## The Griffinator (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm glad they are doing a 2nd run of the vinyl, I thought I was gonna miss out on it. Now we play the waiting game...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy shit! It just went from $6,000 to over $140,000 in just under a day. What the hell, that was unexpected, but absolutely awesome. Glad to see they won't have problems recording their next album. xD


----------



## BotchStank (Jan 16, 2013)

over $145,000


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jan 16, 2013)

I love Protest the Hero and this is awesome.


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmm, I just noticed that one of the 2 of the $5,000 claims dropped out...hopefully the other one doesn't!


----------



## Xarn (Jan 16, 2013)

Loving the idea. Not sure what to think of paying for a guest spot on the record though. For all I know Snoop Dogg could pay 5 grand to be on this record! Oh god, NO!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder what Vagrant is thinking right about now


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 16, 2013)

Xarn said:


> Loving the idea. Not sure what to think of paying for a guest spot on the record though. For all I know Snoop Dogg could pay 5 grand to be on this record! Oh god, NO!



That would be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## TristanTTN (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you think they're gonna go over $200,000? 

I think it's very likely that they will hit $300,000 by the deadline.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea now that bands like Periphery shared it on facebook, it seems like they're getting 200k pretty damn quick. BTW, loved the pre-prod stuff on the video!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I'm not saying it's ideal, but 125K is pretty posh. That's 10.25% of a million.



I'm sorry guys, but I just couldn't let this one go.


----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish Chon could get lucky like this.

But I'm happy that PtH met their goal.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 16, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> I wish Chon could get lucky like this.
> 
> But I'm happy that PtH met their goal.



Exactly what I've been thinking.


----------



## TristanTTN (Jan 16, 2013)

^

Same here!


----------



## themike (Jan 16, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> I wonder what Vagrant is thinking right about now



Probably "why didn't all these fucking people buy their record when they were on a label!"


----------



## Housty00 (Jan 16, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> I wish Chon could get lucky like this.
> 
> But I'm happy that PtH met their goal.



They tried it before with a ( I think) $2000 goal. Sadly, they didn't meet it. But we did get a lovely series of stickcam sessions that were a pleasure to take part in. They're all awesome dudes. My shoe is signed by Mario


----------



## Riffer (Jan 16, 2013)

I was just thinking.....did anybody else buy the CD+T Shirt package? If so, did they ask you what size shirt you wear because they didn't ask me. You think they will just send you and e-mail when the album is done asking what size you need?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 16, 2013)

PresidentJesus said:


> Hmmm, I just noticed that one of the 2 of the $5,000 claims dropped out...hopefully the other one doesn't!



Wow that sucks, they might have done it as a joke doubting it would reach it's goal in time.


----------



## theo (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought the cd yesterday, was bummed that the vinyls were sold out, then this morning I see they added an extra thousand vinyls, grabbed one straight away.. I hope I get thanked twice!


----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2013)

Housty00 said:


> They tried it before with a ( I think) $2000 goal. Sadly, they didn't meet it. But we did get a lovely series of stickcam sessions that were a pleasure to take part in. They're all awesome dudes. My shoe is signed by Mario



That's what I was referring to.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 16, 2013)

The fact that they have some really awesome perks is definitely helping them. That shirt is ridiculous. So stoked for those dudes.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy hell already at 156,000K and still going. I literally went to the page, 3 min past and I refreshed and it had gone up 1.2K lol


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 16, 2013)

Surprised it made it (and easily at that looks like).

Will this be the future? Seems like a good way to make sure you get your cash instead of forking for an album and having it pirated (pay it forward? )

Interesting, no less.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 16, 2013)

OK. WHO GOT THE PIZZA PARTY?! Because I need to be your friend... now haha


----------



## thrsher (Jan 16, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> Surprised it made it (and easily at that looks like).
> 
> Will this be the future? Seems like a good way to make sure you get your cash instead of forking for an album and having it pirated (pay it forward? )
> 
> Interesting, no less.



Without the the label, i dont think they would have gotten to this point in time. Only established bands could pull this off and its labels putting them out there. A vicious cycle, but im sure labels will being paying close attention to these as they continue.


----------



## Tang (Jan 16, 2013)

From the PtH facebook.



> Holy Mary mother of god,
> 
> that was pretty fuckin insane, right? Needless to say we are shocked, and eternally in your debt. From those of you who simply spread the word, to the crazy big spenders, our deepest and and most sincere thank you. In a time when we thought our fan base was potentially dwindling, you guys came and gave us a much needed kick in the pants. Our confidence is at an all time high and we have you to thank for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so stoked to see this, such an incredibly hardworking and deserving.

To anyone complaining about people 'giving them money", it's basically an extended layby of sorts as you are paying for a service or product. 

Get. The. Fuck. Over. Yourselves.


----------



## Tang (Jan 16, 2013)

nsimonsen said:


> I'm so stoked to see this, such an incredibly hardworking and deserving.
> 
> To anyone complaining about people 'giving them money", it's basically an extended layby of sorts as you are paying for a service or product.
> 
> Get. The. Fuck. Over. Yourselves.



And no one is forcing the fans to donate.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 16, 2013)

Tang said:


> And no one is forcing the fans to donate.



Exactly, that point should be enough for people to stop complaining (in an ideal world at least).


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 16, 2013)

nsimonsen said:


> I'm so stoked to see this, such an incredibly hardworking and deserving.
> 
> To anyone complaining about people 'giving them money", it's basically an extended layby of sorts as you are paying for a service or product.
> 
> Get. The. Fuck. Over. Yourselves.



Someone was complaining that the perks were to expensive and that the albums should have been $10, I mean seriously either hand yah money over our fuck off


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 16, 2013)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Someone was complaining that the perks were to expensive and that the albums should have been $10, I mean seriously either hand yah money over our fuck off



The funny thing is that anyone who says that shit doesn't realise that for people like us who are from NZ are used to paying $30+ for a record from a band/genre like this. To be able to get a vinyl copy of this record for $45 or a Digipak for $25 is actually a fucking luxury. 

It's simply an added bonus to know that the band will be seeing all the money this time around.

(I remember picking up an imported copy of Kezia from Real Groovy in Christchurch years ago and I was stoked that it was only $32.95)


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so glad this band is getting what they need to make amazing music.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 17, 2013)

nsimonsen said:


> The funny thing is that anyone who says that shit doesn't realise that for people like us who are from NZ are used to paying $30+ for a record from a band/genre like this. T*o be able to get a vinyl copy of this record for $45* or a Digipak for $25 is actually a fucking luxury.
> 
> It's simply an added bonus to know that the band will be seeing all the money this time around.
> 
> (I remember picking up an imported copy of Kezia from Real Groovy in Christchurch years ago and I was stoked that it was only $32.95)



Yeah, for Australia and NZ maybe, but for Europe/NA, it's pricey.







That said, I bought a vinyl copy.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 17, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Yeah, for Australia and NZ maybe, but for Europe/NA, it's pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I brought Fortress on vinyl for $65NZ.......and happily too.


----------



## jwade (Jan 17, 2013)

*Thanks, ************! You raised the campaign total to: $163,785!*



Fucking stoked for the guys!


----------



## mike0 (Jan 17, 2013)

they must be floored that they are $40,000 over what they needed in just one day. granted, i know all of it won't carry over to their pockets, but i'll be damned if they don't live extremely comfortably for a while after this. congrats to them!


----------



## jwade (Jan 17, 2013)

I imagine they're more likely to use any extra money to fund a tour than pocket it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2013)

mike0 said:


> they must be floored that they are $40,000 over what they needed in just one day. granted, i know all of it won't carry over to their pockets, but i'll be damned if they don't live extremely comfortably for a while after this. congrats to them!



Thats still not very much money if you divide it up amongst band members.


----------



## Scottckr (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd say the money they make from this won't all be going to recording the album, the majority probably will, but I'd say the rest will be for promotion and touring on this album, which itself costs quite a lot as well.
Just hoping they'll stop by Sweden on the next tour...


----------



## mike0 (Jan 17, 2013)

well in the price breakdown they have band monthly salary, travel, and accomodation fees listed, being $833.33 (per member), $1,500, and $2000 respectively, all of which are not inculded in the recording fees; along with many other things that aren't a part of the actual recording process. i'm sure they covered most of the things that they knew they would need for touring and promotion when they thought this through, and will probably put even more towards those as the pot increases. but i highly doubt that they wouldn't take some of whatever is left over (maybe not enough to live like kings, as my previous post may have suggested, but well enough), and by looking at how this thing still has 28 days to go that could probably be around $100,000 over the target mark. not to mention that since there's no label they will continue to get the majority of the money from album sales for however long


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Jan 17, 2013)

Extremely happy for these guys. Glad they had the guts to attempt something like this. Just....wow. 

I'm just wondering though, if most bands started doing this, wouldn't there be fierce competition?

At any rate, I'm glad that they don't need a label to get support. Especially since they are not your typical tuned down 7-8 string band that goes 0000000 00 00 0 0 0 00 b1

sorry for my silly digression


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 17, 2013)

nsimonsen said:


> The funny thing is that anyone who says that shit doesn't realise that for people like us who are from NZ are used to paying $30+ for a record from a band/genre like this. To be able to get a vinyl copy of this record for $45 or a Digipak for $25 is actually a fucking luxury.
> 
> It's simply an added bonus to know that the band will be seeing all the money this time around.
> 
> (I remember picking up an imported copy of Kezia from Real Groovy in Christchurch years ago and I was stoked that it was only $32.95)



Lol its NZ $30.62 after conversion.. So it basically is full price for NZ haha

Which is alg considering the moneys going straight to them and ill get a brand spanking new album in maybe a years time..


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe with this amount of funds they can finally do more than 10 songs...


----------



## protest (Jan 17, 2013)

Someone from Australia should buy the Ibanez. I feel like that's probably a pretty good deal for you guys lol.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 17, 2013)

Since they have enough money raised for the album they will probably create goals now from music videos, making of dvd, touring, advertisement etc

Its a great idea I just hope to the market doesn't get flooded with bands trying this now. Look how many RPGs tried to get crowd-sourced after Project Eternity. They all looked awesome but there were to many to put your money into so the majority failed. 

It must be an incredible feeling for a band that thought their fanbase was dwindling to get their goal funded in just a day.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 17, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Since they have enough money raised for the album they will probably create goals now from music videos, making of dvd, touring, advertisement etc
> 
> Its a great idea I just hope to the market doesn't get flooded with bands trying this now. Look how many RPGs tried to get crowd-sourced after Project Eternity. They all looked awesome but there were to many to put your money into so the majority failed.
> 
> It must be an incredible feeling for a band that thought their fanbase was dwindling to get their goal funded in just a day.



I think it's a position most of us would like to be in, shows what years of hard work and commitment can do for you. Even in a niche market like Metal.. Kudos to PTH, inadvertently you have also given hope to others..


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 17, 2013)

First thing I'd do if I were them would be to use the added money to get a real tour bus if they're still at the "drive the toyota ourselves" stage.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 17, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> First thing I'd do if I were them would be to use the added money to get a real tour bus if they're still at the "drive the toyota ourselves" stage.



At the rate this is going, they might even be able to purchase a bus itself.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 17, 2013)

Not really, a full tour bus would eat that budget alone.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 17, 2013)

Good god I am SO tempted to join Arif's postcard club now... Hmmm


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 17, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> First thing I'd do if I were them would be to use the added money to get a real tour bus if they're still at the "drive the toyota ourselves" stage.



A real tour bus plus insurance and someone to drive it would cost like half a million dollars, maybe more.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 17, 2013)

Still no answer to my question!!!! Did anybody else get asked what size shirt you wanted because I didn't.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 17, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> A real tour bus plus insurance and someone to drive it would cost like half a million dollars, maybe more.


I was talking about renting.  
I've seen bands renting nice buses that certainly don't bring in that kind of money.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jan 17, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> First thing I'd do if I were them would be to use the added money to get a real tour bus if they're still at the "drive the toyota ourselves" stage.



When I saw them in the UK they had one of the nicest looking tour buses I ever done seen


----------



## avinu (Jan 17, 2013)

These guys definitely deserve this. All amazing musicians and I've loved every album thus far.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 17, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> A real tour bus plus insurance and someone to drive it would cost like half a million dollars, maybe more.



Insuring it probably would be a lot, but I've seen used buses go for a bit under the $100K mark.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Jan 18, 2013)

They have 4,662 backers. This is going to be thee thickest booklet ever.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 18, 2013)

Riffer said:


> Still no answer to my question!!!! Did anybody else get asked what size shirt you wanted because I didn't.



I believe you'll receive an email when the fundraising ends asking for your shipping info and all, and I imagine the shirt size will be given then, too.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 18, 2013)

Not a big fan of their music but I gotta admit that after seeing the video they have fine sense of humour.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Jan 18, 2013)

Riffer said:


> Still no answer to my question!!!! Did anybody else get asked what size shirt you wanted because I didn't.



Nope. Assuming/hoping it's XL.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 18, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> I believe you'll receive an email when the fundraising ends asking for your shipping info and all, and I imagine the shirt size will be given then, too.



This. Also email/facebook post the band asking politely if its the case.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Jan 18, 2013)

I think part of their success in this endeavour (in addition to three great albums) is how they have endeared themselves to their fans over the years. 

They have toured extensively, and brought their music to a lot of fans.

They have been extremely accessible and approachable and always come into the crowd after the show and I have met them a couple of times, and they are really cool guys genuinely interested in interacting with their fans.

When everyone (myself included) was asking for tab books and they got turned down by publishers, they set up their own freaking publishing company to get the fans what they wanted!

The funny little videos they have been releasing over the years also encourages a stronger bond between the fans and the band.

I'm not saying that they are the only band to do these things, I just think that this has been a large part of their group funding success. I say congratulation to them and I am looking forward to the album.


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Protest the Hero has officially made over $200,000.

They are money making wizards.


----------



## FlameIbrah (Jan 19, 2013)

Protest has really inspired me as a musician that often gets his hopes trampled on by the world around him (relatives, co-workes, friends, y'all feel my pain I'm sure)....
Be relentless, be smart, and always further your craft. If you aren't ready to risk it all, you certainly aren't ready to reap the benefits. I couldn't think of a better group of men to have found such staggering success.

On a side note, does anybody on here find it hilarious that one of the booking agents I know said he lost all respect for this band because they're "taking money that isn't needed to record a decent album..." 
#Roflcopter


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2013)

They could use the money i paid for hookers and blow for all i care, so long as i get the product I paid for...I am a happy man.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 19, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They could use the money i paid for hookers and blow for all i care, so long as i get the product I paid for...I am a happy man.



Here's to your failing fucking health?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 19, 2013)

They deserve every penny! Love all their albums.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 20, 2013)

I just realized how totally uncool I must be because I have somehow missed out on PTH. So now I've checked them out on youtube and love them  

Not only is their music tight and rockin', they have a great sense of humor eh? Likeable music and likeable people, yeah I can see how they pulled this off [the label ditch]. 

Plus their drummer isn't clicking a damn cymbal every beat. I hate cymbals


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 21, 2013)

Thought I would give this a bump as they are almost at $100k over target.
So incredible to witness such a talented and inspiring band getting so much support from their fanbase, I have no doubt that this forthcoming record will be their best yet.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

Does this also mean that PTH can now be classified as an "Indie" band too?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 21, 2013)

Dear Casey Sabol take a lesson from PTH and kickstart your music.


Amazing how successful this was for them. Good on them.


----------



## Mayhew (Jan 21, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Does this also mean that PTH can now be classified as an "Indie" band too?



Does this also mean then that we liked them before they were Indie?

Pumped to be supporting this album. There's gonna be so much fire and passion in this album and a huge boost in confidence that there's scientifically no way they're not going to knock it out of the park. I'm glad they'll have the money to make it sound the best it can be. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 21, 2013)

wtf, 3 people have claimed the 5k to be heard on the album? 

I just put enough for the listening party, pretty pumped for it and the album!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 21, 2013)

I am not sure if I like the idea of 3 randoms being on the album xD what if they're all shitty vocalists or something ...


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 21, 2013)

Jason_Clement said:


> I am not sure if I like the idea of 3 randoms being on the album xD what if they're all shitty vocalists or something ...




well its you and a friend, so thats 6 randoms. somebody better put those volume faders to good work in that off position


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm confident that the $5,000 perk will be fine. Remember, Protest are writing the parts with the person, so that's always good


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2013)

Plus I'm certain that the PtH fans that are able and willing to shell out that much are probably, at the very least, competent at their instrument.


----------



## protest (Jan 22, 2013)

If it's guitar parts we probably won't even notice. I'm sure they'll figure out a way to get the people in without it detracting from the song. I'd hate to shell out that kind of money to do vocals though. Guitar is simple, but what if your vocals don't really work with their music?


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 22, 2013)

No way would I drop the 5k for that, if I had that kind of cash to throw around then id split it, get the prestige signed Ibanez S and the PtH cover song (WHY has no-one bought that one yet?!)


----------



## mithologian (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish I could afford the cover. I'd love to hear them cover the view by metallica/Lou reed. Rowdy would make an awesome table...


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jan 22, 2013)

I sent Protest a message on facebook about potentially putting together a donation based campaign on a site like GoFundMe for the cover song, with just enough extra to cover the site fees. They said go for it. What they didn't know is my intention was making it "Let's Get Protest the Hero to Cover Gangnam Style." Get a little Korean up in this bitch.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh god, I can just imagine Rody screaming "Heeeeeeeey, Sexy Lady". I was about to say that song is kind of getting tired, but I would pay to hear that.

Also, Crowdfunding to fund Crowdfunding?

WE MUST GO DEEPER.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jan 22, 2013)

dragonblade629 said:


> Oh god, I can just imagine Rody screaming "Heeeeeeeey, Sexy Lady". I was about to say that song is kind of getting tired, but I would pay to hear that.
> 
> Also, Crowdfunding to fund Crowdfunding?
> 
> WE MUST GO DEEPER.


That's exactly what I'm saying. And hey, if it works...

Oh and.... http://www.gofundme.com/1wdrg4 >_>


----------



## wespaul (Jan 22, 2013)

It'd be funny if the people who donated to be on the album were on a hidden track, 16 minutes after the last song finished, all smashed together or something.


----------



## sleepy502 (Jan 22, 2013)

As long as they understand the record label is the reason why they can amass this much money from this many people I'm okay with it. I really don't agree with the whole pizza party and everything else thing but It's not my money.

The record labels in general are probably shitting their pants, hopefully some reformation will occur, but hopefully it doesn't hurt unsigned bands get discovered/funding. If enough bands do what PTH is doing it's up in the air whether this could hurt future bands.

Also, they are willing to spend 50k on an album, but be sloppy live? :/


----------



## mike0 (Jan 22, 2013)

sleepy502 said:


> As long as they understand the record label is the reason why they can amass this much money from this many people I'm okay with it. I really don't agree with the whole pizza party and everything else thing but It's not my money.
> 
> The record labels in general are probably shitting their pants, hopefully some reformation will occur, but hopefully it doesn't hurt unsigned bands get discovered/funding. If enough bands do what PTH is doing it's up in the air whether this could hurt future bands.
> 
> Also, they are willing to spend 50k on an album, but be sloppy live? :/



i think they understand that they have done more work for their fanbase then the record label has. sure underground op/vagrant have given them the ability to release very high quality recordings, but they have worked their asses off, touring constantly for almost 8 years mind you, to show that they care first and foremost about their fans and delivering the same awesome music time and time again. i can think of many bands that have equal or better record labels backing them that i wouldn't care in the slightest to drop a dime for the same way i would for these guys (in all fairness i am very biased since protest is my favorite band, but you get my point). and i can understand your reasoning that the record label may have gotten them off of their feet, but saying that it's the main reason that they have gotten thus far in their careers isn't giving them anywhere near the credit they deserve.

as for the sloppiness live, i know not of what you speak. every performance i have seen by them has had the right balance high energy and perfectionism (nailing the songs). i wouldn't call them perfect, or even THE most enjoyable band to see live, but they definitely put on a damn good show.

i'm done ranting, sorry about that.


----------



## sleepy502 (Jan 23, 2013)

mike0 said:


> i think they understand that they have done more work for their fanbase then the record label has. sure underground op/vagrant have given them the ability to release very high quality recordings, but they have worked their asses off, touring constantly for almost 8 years mind you, to show that they care first and foremost about their fans and delivering the same awesome music time and time again. i can think of many bands that have equal or better record labels backing them that i wouldn't care in the slightest to drop a dime for the same way i would for these guys (in all fairness i am very biased since protest is my favorite band, but you get my point). and i can understand your reasoning that the record label may have gotten them off of their feet, but saying that it's the main reason that they have gotten thus far in their careers isn't giving them anywhere near the credit they deserve.
> 
> as for the sloppiness live, i know not of what you speak. every performance i have seen by them has had the right balance high energy and perfectionism (nailing the songs). i wouldn't call them perfect, or even THE most enjoyable band to see live, but they definitely put on a damn good show.
> 
> i'm done ranting, sorry about that.



Kezia and Fortress changed my life, I love them but I just look at the situation. Maybe I didn't give them the credit they deserve, but your last point there is my whole take on it, they *probably* wouldn't be able to do this without label support. I know "getting signed" isn't all its cracked up to be, buy by golly it's not like they are evil corporations sucking the life out of people.

I've seen them a few times live, good stage presence but it seems they get way too drunk/high before they play. I personally can't justify spending 50k on an album when I can't even perform the parts live.


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 23, 2013)

dragonblade629 said:


> Also, Crowdfunding to fund Crowdfunding?


----------



## jaketheripper (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd ask them to cover White Walls or Swim to The Moon or something. That would be awesome.


----------



## DLG (Jan 23, 2013)

I think old heads agree that the only acceptable cover for them to do is a Realm song.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 23, 2013)

I wanna hear Rody do "We Are The Champions", I feel like he could really do Mercury some justice


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd want them to cover Devourment.
Just imagine.
HERE I COME
THEY CALL ME
A BEAST LIKE NONE BEFORE...


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 23, 2013)

Bohemian Rhapsody.

That's the one.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 23, 2013)

six degrees of inner turbulence counts as a single song right?


----------



## bannyd (Jan 23, 2013)

seriously - every time i read this thread title, i see "Go Pro Hero Contest" 
then i get excited
but then i immediately get let down when i actually read it


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm telling you, PTH and especially Rody would do this song epic justice


----------



## Doug N (Jan 23, 2013)

bannyd said:


> seriously - every time i read this thread title, i see "Go Pro Hero Contest"
> then i get excited
> but then i immediately get let down when i actually read it


 
Every time I read this thread title I notice that independent is misspelled. I try not to be a pedant, but it's a struggle, yo.


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> I'm telling you, PTH and especially Rody would do this song epic justice




This was one of the ones I meant to list in the Gangnam Protest thread


----------



## Big_taco (Jan 24, 2013)

My cover pick would be Cyndi Lauper "Girls just wanna have fun." I really wish I had the dough to throw down on that bit of hilarity.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 24, 2013)

Doug N said:


> Every time I read this thread title I notice that independent is misspelled. I try not to be a pedant, but it's a struggle, yo.



Aw shit, my bad


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 24, 2013)

Very happy for them  They've exceeded their mark by almost 200% now.


----------



## PresidentJesus (Jan 24, 2013)

Protest the Hero NEW ALBUM | Indiegogo

New update about the extra money they've gotten! It's hilarious.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 24, 2013)

PresidentJesus said:


> Protest the Hero NEW ALBUM | Indiegogo
> 
> New update about the extra money they've gotten! It's hilarious.



Dat gold chain.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 25, 2013)

tims beard is all kinds of cool.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 27, 2013)

abandonist said:


> For the person that sent this negative rep - kill yourself. I know more about recording and touring than you ever will. How could you possibly interpret that as being a dick? I'm just pointing out some flaws I see, not pissing in your favorite band's mouth. Grow a set and realize people differ in viewpoints.





abandonist said:


> I don't care for anonymous chicken shits. Send me a PM.



I think you put your tampon in the wrong hole.


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

> _Protest the Hero Go Independent/Label-less, Fundraiser for New Album : $125k Goal_



Sorry it bugs me every time I go to GMD 

I'm so glad for PTH and power to them for achieving this, times are a changing and what better band to be leading the march.

So good.


----------



## TristanTTN (Feb 12, 2013)

They've hit $300,000 as I predicted!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy shit I really hope they bring music to a whole new level with that kinda cash


----------



## Zei (Feb 13, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Holy shit I really hope they bring music to a whole new level with that kinda cash



Nah son, half that's tour and merch money


----------



## The Griffinator (Jun 6, 2013)

A necessary necro bump. Moe Carlson left the band to go back to school, and Chris Adler tracked the drums for the new album. Discuss! 

Details here

EXCLUSIVE: Protest the Hero reveal Lamb of Gods Chris Adler as replacement drummer on new album


I'm kinda curious who their permanent replacement will be. Let the wild and baseless speculation begin!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 6, 2013)

YES


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow ... did not see that coming ...


----------



## CTID (Jun 6, 2013)

As long as the snare drum from Wrath doesn't come anywhere near Protest, I'm fine with this.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did not expect to wake up to this...

At least everything was written before hand, though im keen to hear how he put his own spin on some things


----------



## Big_taco (Jun 6, 2013)

Mike Portnoy


----------



## abandonist (Jun 6, 2013)

I know I've drilled about this before, but indulge me a moment:

So they knew all about this while doing their campaign.

Shady. 

Say someone was a big fan of the drummer and was really excited to hear his new stuff so them bumped up their contribution a bit to support the dude by extension?

This person is undoubtedly out there and not happy.

I'm just saying, some of y'all need to be a little more wary of how these things can happen.


----------



## liberascientia (Jun 6, 2013)

So they send the band an email letting them know, then move on with their lives, safe in the knowledge that their contribution went that little bit further to helping an awesome band make a (hopefully) awesome album, and then take it on the road, and that they will recieve said album and other perks when it's done.


----------



## Nats (Jun 6, 2013)

Unreal.


----------



## djyngwie (Jun 6, 2013)

Sad news. I always liked the fact, that the band had never had a lineup change. Maybe it's just pointless romanticism. Chris is awesome at any rate.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jun 6, 2013)

abandonist said:


> So they knew all about this while doing their campaign.
> 
> Shady.
> 
> ...


 
As much as Moe is a lovely person and an incredible drummer, I'm sure anyone in this position would still turn around (after being gutted for a while) and be stoked he supported a great band to make a great record. 

In the majority of cases where a single member leaves, it doesn't ruin someone's faith in/love for the band...


----------



## Thrawn (Jun 7, 2013)

I am seriously stoked to hear this new record with Chris behind the kit. I love Moe's drumming but Chris is a beast.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 7, 2013)

Sad to hear Moe left, but having Chris Adler on the record for drums surely makes up a lot. 

I saw a comment on facebook by someone saying it's "immature" to leave a band like this, but frankly, I think it's a very mature decision to choose school and think about your future, so props to Moe.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 7, 2013)

Absolutely. As gutted as I am that he won't be a part of Protest anymore, props to him for making a smart decision for his won future.


----------



## Nats (Jun 7, 2013)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Sad to hear Moe left, but having Chris Adler on the record for drums surely makes up a lot.
> 
> I saw a comment on facebook by someone saying it's "immature" to leave a band like this, but frankly, I think it's a very mature decision to choose school and think about your future, so props to Moe.



As long as they can keep milking their fans for millions of kickstarter cash, I'd say his future would have been set if he stayed in the band. But props to him for wanting to build cool things. Sounds like a neat profession. Like when Danny Spitz of Anthrax went to Switzerland to become a master watchmaker like his dad and grandfather.


----------



## Tang (Aug 5, 2013)

Here we go, chaps! First real album update.

We are the booze. on Vimeo


----------



## theo (Aug 5, 2013)

That an axe fx 2 at 0:19?!


----------



## jwade (Aug 5, 2013)

Ooh, album title reveal: PERIPHERY III


----------



## theo (Aug 5, 2013)

^ funny bastards! haha


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh my God, I nearly died of laughter watching that


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 6, 2013)

cant wait for this album


----------



## anomynous (Aug 6, 2013)

I really hope Periphery III is the real title


----------



## theo (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't even remember what I opted in for with the pre order. Definitely had vinyl as one of my options.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## piggins411 (Aug 6, 2013)

Does this mean Jadea will be featured on the album again? I hope so


----------



## DLG (Aug 6, 2013)

color me pumped


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 6, 2013)

I can already imagine that bass section as a sick mid song interlude in one of their songs. Stoked.


----------



## mcd (Aug 6, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> Does this mean Jadea will be featured on the album again? I hope so



god i hope so, she's one of my fans


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 6, 2013)

I wonder if the name of the update is a reference to Trailer Park Boys. That shit with the speech jammer is hilarious.


----------



## kamello (Aug 6, 2013)

mcd said:


> god i hope so, she's one of my fans



Rody said on Reddit that he would never do another album without Jadea  (IMO, they should make her a perma-member, don't know ....ing how, bu it would be awesome to listen to Blindfolds Aside live that way)


----------



## protest (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm excited for the acoustic parts and screams. They're on of my favorite bands, and though I liked their last album a lot I thought it lacked diversity. Hopefully there will be some softer parts and some slower, heavier sections as well because we know it's going to be mostly their full on crazy Dillinger jamming on The Mars Volta sound.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 6, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> Does this mean Jadea will be featured on the album again? I hope so


Yup, they said in their Reddit AMA that they want to have Jadea on every album they make.

Also, I hope the album is going to be called 'Periphery III: This Time It's Not Periphery'


----------



## bulb (Aug 6, 2013)

I told Luke and Tim that they have to call the album:
Periphery III: You snooze, you lose.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 6, 2013)

bulb said:


> I told Luke and Tim that they have to call the album:
> Periphery III: You snooze, you lose.


So does that mean the next periphery album will be named "Scurrilous Pt.2: Retribution" ?


----------



## theo (Aug 6, 2013)

Sephiroth952 said:


> So does that mean the next periphery album will be named "Scurrilous Pt.2: Retribution" ?



God I hope so!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 7, 2013)

My god, Rody's vocals have gotten even more sick? Everything is right with the world.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 7, 2013)

did it seriously .... his speech up that bad? haha


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 7, 2013)

brilliant update!


----------



## sakeido (Aug 7, 2013)

Cynic said:


> did it seriously .... his speech up that bad? haha



they had one of those at the science center here in calgary... it does make it almost impossible to talk, soooo weird. but fun to mess around with


----------



## gunch (Aug 7, 2013)

PTH is one of those bands like TBDM where I always shirked away from only to really start listening and getting my mind blown.

Always liked Rody though.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> PTH is one of those bands like TBDM where I always shirked away from only to really start listening and getting my mind blown.
> 
> Always liked Rody though.



How can you be a guitarist and not appreciate Luke and Tim though?


----------



## themike (Aug 7, 2013)

Speechless. This band never lets me down. Chris Adler also seems to sound very un-Chris Adler which is a huge compliment to him and his playing. To be able to separate yourself from a style you're known for and blend in to a group that isn't like your own can't be easy.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 7, 2013)

So. Freaking. Excited. Rody sounds incredible


----------



## gunch (Aug 7, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> How can you be a guitarist and not appreciate Luke and Tim though?



Well, I do now at any rate


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Well, I do now at any rate



 I figured as much


----------



## bargil101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Periphery III - I am dying oh laughter right now


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/09/05/exclusive-premiere-protest-the-hero-clarity/ first song to be streamed from the new album


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the site is getting massacred by traffic since it's taking ....ing forever to load. Probably the first time "massacred by traffic" has been used with "MS" but hey, first time for everything right?


----------



## thrsher (Sep 5, 2013)

haven't been following the thread much and im not a fan of this band but i really feel they exploited their fan base hard by signing up with a label after raising what they did.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 5, 2013)

thrsher said:


> haven't been following the thread much and im not a fan of this band but i really feel they exploited their fan base hard by signing up with a label after raising what they did.


*sigh*

Read this. https://www.facebook.com/aaronmarshall/posts/10153102597835002


----------



## thrsher (Sep 5, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Read this. https://www.facebook.com/aaronmarshall/posts/10153102597835002



fair enough. still doesn't change my opinion on the matter. on one hand, screw labels, where are going DIY, and on the other hand, ehh, we changed our mind, lets get someone to finish the rest of the work. they took the easy way out.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 5, 2013)

thrsher said:


> fair enough. still doesn't change my opinion on the matter. on one hand, screw labels, where are going DIY, and on the other hand, ehh, we changed our mind, lets get someone to finish the rest of the work. they took the easy way out.


They did go DIY by recording the album with their own budget. What they did now is sign a licensing and distribution deal. The albums aren't going to show up in the stores on their own. How is that a slap in the face?


----------



## thrsher (Sep 5, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> They did go DIY by recording the album with their own budget. What they did now is sign a licensing and distribution deal. The albums aren't going to show up in the stores on their own. How is that a slap in the face?



they could have easily had the cds manufactured themselves and worked a deal with an actual distributor, instead they sign with a record label and involve a middleman making less work for themselves. more could be speculated on the details of the contract they actually signed but no point in that. PTH could have really made a statement to record labels and show what a band is capable of on their own but in the end, they still signed on board with one.


----------



## Nats (Sep 5, 2013)

thrsher said:


> they could have easily had the cds manufactured themselves and worked a deal with an actual distributor, instead they sign with a record label and involve a middleman making less work for themselves. more could be speculated on the details of the contract they actually signed but no point in that. PTH could have really made a statement to record labels and show what a band is capable of on their own but in the end, they still signed on board with one.



You're opening a can of worms. I whole heartily agree with you, but no one else here will and when you disagree on here, people get banned.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 5, 2013)

im not trying to engage anyone purposefully. no disrespect and being very cordial. just stating my thougths and feelings and being polite about it.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 5, 2013)

thrsher said:


> they could have easily had the cds manufactured themselves and worked a deal with an actual distributor, instead they sign with a record label and involve a middleman making less work for themselves. more could be speculated on the details of the contract they actually signed but no point in that. PTH could have really made a statement to record labels and show what a band is capable of on their own but in the end, they still signed on board with one.


Again, it's not a conventional record label deal. No record label are in control of the material they've recorded or anything like that, they're just running the stuff that's impossible for 5 regular dudes to do by themselves. All the money they raised in the fundraiser went towards recording the album, there's no money left for them to run the logistics. The people who funded knew what they were getting into, Protest said that they started the fundraiser to get complete control over their careers. Choosing to sign distribution deals are a part of that, which they did.


----------



## DLG (Sep 5, 2013)

everyone who funded the album will get exactly what they paid for. and the distribution deal will enable people who didn't support the funding to buy the album anyway. 

pretty simple. everyone wins.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 5, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Again, it's not a conventional record label deal. No record label are in control of the material they've recorded or anything like that, they're just running the stuff that's impossible for 5 regular dudes to do by themselves. All the money they raised in the fundraiser went towards recording the album, there's no money left for them to run the logistics. The people who funded knew what they were getting into, Protest said that they started the fundraiser to get complete control over their careers. Choosing to sign distribution deals are a part of that, which they did.



Another fine example of how difficult it is, is the dudes from Scale The Summit. They ship all their merch and tab books and such themselves, and you can see people getting frustrated and angry sometimes on other sites because their stuff hasn't been shipped. Even though they're touring extensively in support of their album and Letchford's Girlfriend is likely shipping out maybe a hundred items and orders a day, knowing full well she probably has a job and life of her own. 

Had these guys gone through these circumstances for their ALBUM, they would be receiving the same flack that websites like Merch Connection and StS do when there are delays in shipping. It's 2013 and it's "uncool" to wait  so they did what anyone would have done, signed for the portion of their job that they couldn't effectively do themselves. They're still using the funds from the Indiegogo thing to fund the recording of the album and music videos/promotion and touring so I don't see how they're betraying their fans who chose to WILLINGLY, participate in a fund raiser to help their favorite band get up on their own feet for this album.

There's no way to win for modern bands, people think there's always a better way and that you're not working as effectively as you could be. Criticism is easy to hash out, but not everyone is born with the same advantages and parental crutches to hold them up their entire musical careers. That's my 2 cents as an observant, as a fan of the band this song is really inspiring and I'm extremely excited for the rest of the material. When I saw this on my news feed this morning I had the biggest smile on my face waiting for that page to load.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 5, 2013)

Nats said:


> You're opening a can of worms. I whole heartily agree with you, but no one else here will and when you disagree on here, people get banned.







DLG said:


> everyone who funded the album will get exactly what they paid for. and the distribution deal will enable people who didn't support the funding to buy the album anyway.
> 
> pretty simple. everyone wins.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Sep 5, 2013)

thrsher said:


> they could have easily had the cds manufactured themselves and worked a deal with an actual distributor, instead they sign with a record label and involve a middleman making less work for themselves. more could be speculated on the details of the contract they actually signed but no point in that. PTH could have really made a statement to record labels and show what a band is capable of on their own but in the end, they still signed on board with one.



Do you have any idea how difficult that is for 4-5 guys to do? Especially in a market where physical copies are dying out? Go do it right now if it's so easy, you'll immediately find it's anything but. Not to mention they're in Canada, getting stuff to their US market would pose a greater challenge, and international? Good luck. It's easier for the MUSICIANS to make the music and the labels to do what they do best - distribution. We funded the album's production, not the distribution. If anyone is legitimately upset about this they should probably sign off and go outside because this is NOT something to get legitimately annoying over.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 5, 2013)

CD Duplication | CD Replication | DVD Duplication | Disc Manufacturing
RED Music

that is where i would start. two industry leaders for manufacturing and distribution. 

however good points where made for international distro. 

at the end of the day you are all right, they never mentioned said they were fundraising for distributions, marketing etc. everyone has valid points and ive said what i feel. 

carry on


----------



## kamello (Sep 5, 2013)

JadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadeaJadea  

loved the new song


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Sep 5, 2013)

thrsher said:


> they could have easily had the cds manufactured themselves and worked a deal with an actual distributor, instead they sign with a record label and involve a middleman making less work for themselves. more could be speculated on the details of the contract they actually signed but no point in that. PTH could have really made a statement to record labels and show what a band is capable of on their own but in the end, they still signed on board with one.



I never got any notion of PTH going DIY on principle as a big middle finger to record companies in general. They felt like they were mistreated by their former label for sure, but for reasons that simply don't apply in a distribution deal. So it's either this, or doing it all themselves, burying themselves underneath piles of administrative work. Not very productive if you want to go on tour, so outsourcing is the only option for a band of this magnitude.

PS the new song is so damn nice!


----------



## isispelican (Sep 5, 2013)

shit is tight!


----------



## DeadWeight (Sep 5, 2013)

LOVING this new song, if the rest of the album is like this I'll be grabbing it for sure!


----------



## theo (Sep 5, 2013)

So good...


----------



## Shadycicada (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh god. I can't wait for the tabs to this


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Good Lord this song is the tits, cant wait for my pre-order man..

I can't understand why people are still getting their undies in a twist over the cash, I personally spent $40-50 (NZD) on a hard copy, how much of my cash will they still have? Probably most of it, but I honestly don't give a shit it just means that they have to come to NZ now  <minirantover>

EDIT: Chris Adler is a ....ing machine


----------



## tbb529 (Sep 6, 2013)

Chris Adler nails the feel so well, music rules!


----------



## Jlang (Sep 6, 2013)

this song truly is the meaning of epic.


----------



## theo (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm seriously impressed with Adler, His playing sounds nothing like what we normally hear from him and he plays the PTH style prog so damn well.


----------



## Workhorse (Sep 6, 2013)

Holy shit this is legit.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 6, 2013)

Protest are back, baby!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 7, 2013)

wait so is it actually Adler on drums?
as someone who doesn't like PtH this song is actually pretty good.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup he sure is, from I understand moe wrote most of the drums before leaving, I may be completely wrong though


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 8, 2013)

I try to say this as less as possible, but: DAT TONE.

It's the perfect mix between tight tracking staccato ''djenty'' things without the dry, lifeless tone and harsher overtones associated with it. Of course, it helps that the song is fn amazing too


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it's great their fans came together for this, but a part of me can't help but thinking an album of equal quality could be done for half this lol


----------



## bhakan (Sep 8, 2013)

The Uncreator said:


> I think it's great their fans came together for this, but a part of me can't help but thinking an album of equal quality could be done for half this lol


Remember that they got nearly triple what they asked for. The fans knew that the band already had what they needed to make the album, but chose to continue giving to help out the band.


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 8, 2013)

I did say It was great they raised that much (It really is awesome). There is just part of me that thinks $125,000 is unnecessary, even looking at the cost breakdown. $8,000 to mix seems pretty steep.

They would of asked for $50k and still got this much, just a thought is all.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 8, 2013)

Shadycicada said:


> Oh god. I can't wait for the tabs to this



I've made a tab and will post a lesson along with it asap. New song is exceptional!


----------



## Shadycicada (Sep 9, 2013)

I love you, man. And yeah I agree. Probably the best thing I've heard in awhile. This song renewed my motivation to write new material


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Uncreator said:


> I did say It was great they raised that much (It really is awesome). There is just part of me that thinks $125,000 is unnecessary, even looking at the cost breakdown. $8,000 to mix seems pretty steep.
> 
> They would of asked for $50k and still got this much, just a thought is all.



Yea but it was also paying the guys rent and stuff like that, they had to pay for Chris adler's apartment when he was tracking to I believe plus a practice space for him


----------



## Sebski (Sep 9, 2013)

Why does Rody have to come up with the whiniest vocal melodies? I really want to like the song but he ruins it for me. I really liked what Rody did on Scurillous because it was probably his least annoying album. Oh dear, still cant wait to hear the rest.


----------



## SavM (Sep 9, 2013)

Holy Moly this new song is the fantastic! Phwoaarrrr!!
Great to see that they are still hitting their stride! If the rest of the album is as good, well... "Can you believe how much I am in heaven?"


----------



## guitarfishbay (Sep 9, 2013)

Love the song, don't like the way the guitars are edited in some parts, it is too on/off for my tastes in parts e.g. the section around 1:30.

Still really looking forward to hearing the rest of the album though, I have high hopes.


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 9, 2013)

SOOO GOOD! Drool*


----------



## protest (Sep 9, 2013)

Dude on first listen...that might be their best song.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 9, 2013)

Shadycicada said:


> Oh god. I can't wait for the tabs to this





Click on it to go to youtube page w/ tab


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 12, 2013)

Tour Announced:



> Europe! We are going to be inside you first thing in 2014. We are meeting our friends TesseracT and The Safety Fire over there. And we are bringing our Toronto brothers Intervals along for their first trip over there! The tour starts in January - dates are below



06.01.14 Germany Karlsruhe @ Substage

07.01.14 Germany Nürnberg @ Hirsch 

08.01.14 Germany Berlin @ Magnet 

09.01.14 Germany Hamburg @ Logo 

10.01.14 Sweden Stockholm @ Klubben 

11.01.14 Sweden Gothenburg @ Fängelset 

12.01.14 Norway Oslo @ John Dee 

14.01.14 Denmark Copenhagen @ Vega 

16.01.14 Belgium Aarschot @ De Klinker 

17.01.14 France Paris @ Divan du Monde 

18.01.14 France Toulouse @ Le Saint Des Seins 

19.01.14 Spain Madrid @ Copernico 

20.01.14 Spain Barcelona @ Sala Boveda 

22.01.14 Switzerland Aarau @ Kiff 

23.01.14 Italy Milan @ Zoe Club 

24.01.14 Austria Salzburg @ Rockhouse

25.01.14 Austria Wien @ Szene 

26.01.14 Hungary Budapest @ Dürer Kert 

28.01.14 Germany München @ Backstage 

29.01.14 Germany Leipzig @ Conne Island 

30.01.14 Luxemburg Esch-sur-Alzette @ Rockhal 

31.01.14 Germany Köln @ Essigfabrik 

01.02.14 UK Brighton @ Concorde 2 

02.02.14 UK Birmingham @ O2 Academy2 

04.02.14 UK Sheffield @ Corporation

05.02.14 UK Glasgow @ Classic Grand 

06.02.14 UK Manchester @ Academy2

07.02.14 UK London @ The Electric Ballroom 

08.02.14 Holland Dordrecht @ Bibelot


I'm starting to regret getting the "League of Ordinary Gentlemen" pass now since I won't get to use it A trip to England is in order!


----------



## RoRo56 (Sep 12, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I'm starting to regret getting the "League of Ordinary Gentlemen" pass now since I won't get to use it A trip to England is in order!



I'm disappointed but not really surprised that they aren't playing an Irish gig. I'll be rounding up a few lads to go across the pond though!


----------



## Dayviewer (Sep 12, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> 08.02.14 Holland Dordrecht @ Bibelot


I bloody live here, walk up there in 20 minutes, I'm game son


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 12, 2013)

PROTEST, INTERVALS, THE SAFETY FIRE AND TESSERACT ARE COMING TO A TOWN 40 MINUTES AWAY FROM ME? HOLY SHIT I'M GOING TO SHIT MY PANTS


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Sep 12, 2013)

.... YOU ALL

I hate living in NZ sometimes....


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lyric Vid yo..

Lyric Video Premiere: Protest The Hero, "Clarity" - Alternative Press


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 20, 2013)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Lyric Vid yo..
> 
> Lyric Video Premiere: Protest The Hero, "Clarity" - Alternative Press




This is ....ing glorious.


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is the official album artwork


----------



## protest (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## SavM (Sep 30, 2013)

protest said:


>



hahaha! love this guy! 
Can't wait for this tour, will book my tickets asap! Foals are playing on the 14th too which I have tickets for!!


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 30, 2013)

Protest the Hero NEW Song - Drum Head Trial - YouTube

Must hear it with a better mix, but this is a cool song. Love how fast paced it feels! Cannot wait for this release!


----------



## SeaBeast (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for posting. Can't wait for this CD. Definitely getting a Kezia vibe which is cool.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 1, 2013)

I wondered if that line from Clarity was about Star Wars. 

"I don't care who shot first"

It makes me kinda happy that I was sort of right.


----------



## DLG (Oct 1, 2013)

killer song


----------



## piggins411 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dammit the link is dead


----------



## Sebski (Oct 1, 2013)

Found another youtube link to it...Sweet Jesus Drum Head Trial is absolutely quality. ....ing buzzing from that.


----------



## themike (Oct 2, 2013)

MMMMMmmMmmMm


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 2, 2013)

^I'm so glad I waited until they uploaded a proper version themselves. Absolutely love it! Hopefully the whole album is as varied as this is to "Clarity".


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 2, 2013)

They can do no wrong, I'm certain of it.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rody's vocals get better with every release. Can't wait for the full album.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 2, 2013)

That solo from Ron Jarzombek though.


----------



## PresidentJesus (Oct 2, 2013)

God damn, those Canadians know how to kill it every time.


----------



## DLG (Oct 2, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> That solo from Ron Jarzombek though.



huge props to PtH for introducing the genius of Ron to kids who would probably never hear about him otherwise.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 2, 2013)

Edit: I didn't realise he was the guitarist from Blotted Science.


----------



## DLG (Oct 2, 2013)

ron pretty much fathered technical metal as a genre.


----------



## protest (Oct 2, 2013)

Wait he's actually on the album? I need to hear this song when I get home from work lol. 

I wonder if he paid the $5k.


----------



## DLG (Oct 2, 2013)

protest said:


> Wait he's actually on the album? I need to hear this song when I get home from work lol.
> 
> I wonder if he paid the $5k.



yep, he trades off with luke in the solo section of this song.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 2, 2013)

CHRIS FUCKING ADLER

EDIT: Think I still like Clarity more, however this is going to be one motherfucking tasty album just going by these two songs


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 3, 2013)

It sounds like Rody has like the most noticeable lisp at times in the song lol, specially when he says sinking stone. Badass song though, can't stop listening.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 3, 2013)

That was probably the best PTH song I have ever heard! Ron Jarz and Chris Adler (which part does he come in on)? 

Who is the girl singing at the end?


----------



## MFB (Oct 3, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> That was probably the best PTH song I have ever heard! Ron Jarz and Chris Adler (which part does he come in on)?
> 
> Who is the girl singing at the end?



Isn't it the same girl they always use?

I love the writing of this album, I just wish the tone was more like Scurrilous's than it currently is. This to me, is like Kezia 2.0, but I feel like if they had the grit from Scurrilous then it'd be it's own thing ya know?


----------



## DLG (Oct 3, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> That was probably the best PTH song I have ever heard! Ron Jarz and Chris Adler (which part does he come in on)?
> 
> Who is the girl singing at the end?



This song features our friend Kayla Howran ripping some vocals toward the end!

It also features Ron Jarzombek destroying Luke in a trade-off guitar solo!

Enjoy.
-pth


----------



## Polythoral (Oct 3, 2013)

I know I've always been a Protest fanboy since Kezia, but HOLY SHIT, the new song is seriously a whole new level. It is absolute perfection, jesus christ.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Maggai (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, that new song is awesome as hell. Goddamn.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 10, 2013)

Mike Ieradi from Today I Caught the Plague/The Kindred is the new drummer. He's doing both bands.


----------



## PresidentJesus (Oct 15, 2013)

Wall

Yo fellas


----------



## theo (Oct 15, 2013)

This is shaping up to be my favourite release to date!


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 15, 2013)

This album will be the tits


----------



## piggins411 (Oct 15, 2013)

Does anyone know who handled lyric duties this time?


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 15, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Mike Ieradi from Today I Caught the Plague/The Kindred is the new drummer. He's doing both bands.



He's gonna be hella tired after the tour lol


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 16, 2013)

I love that they brought the punky feel back on the songs I've heard so far.


----------



## tmfrank (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, the album has officially leaked! After a brief skim of it (I'm in school so I can't do much), it's certainly the most diverse work they're ever put out. Very Kezia-inspired in some parts. I think you'll all dig it!


----------



## protest (Oct 16, 2013)

tmfrank said:


> Well, the album has officially leaked! After a brief skim of it (I'm in school so I can't do much), it's certainly *the most diverse work they're ever put out*. Very Kezia-inspired in some parts. I think you'll all dig it!



Sweet. That's what I was hoping for. I'll have to download this when I get home, even though I'll be buying it when it comes out. I'm just too impatient to wait, and need to hear it now lol.


----------



## tmfrank (Oct 16, 2013)

protest said:


> Sweet. That's what I was hoping for. I'll have to download this when I get home, even though I'll be buying it when it comes out. I'm just too impatient to wait, and need to hear it now lol.



Hahah, I totally get it. I've pre-ordered it on Itunes, through their Indieagogo campaign, AND through their normal pre-orders. So I feel okay about it


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 16, 2013)

Just finished listening to it start to finish. Like every PTH album its going to take a couple of listens to sink in and understand.

Luke has really stepped up his guitar playing.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 16, 2013)

I like how the album comes out in less tham two weeks and they haven't shown the backer artwork yet.....or ask if anybody needs to change their address.....or anything in regards to indiegogo people yet


----------



## kylendm (Oct 16, 2013)

The gang vocals in the end of drumhead trial just brought back memories of keiza. I can't ....ing wait.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Oct 16, 2013)

anomynous said:


> I like how the album comes out in less tham two weeks and they haven't shown the backer artwork yet.....or ask if anybody needs to change their address.....or anything in regards to indiegogo people yet



I think the assumption is made that if you need to change the address, you make the contact?


----------



## crg123 (Oct 16, 2013)

So, does anyone know when the people who did the crowd funding pre-order will receive their physical copy? Also I want to figure out if its possible to have them ship my copy to a new address since I'm out of college now and have my own place, I don't need to us my moms address anymore haha. I'm debating what the best way to contact them would be. I just tried their facebook, hopefully that will get a response but I'm not sure.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 16, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> I think the assumption is made that if you need to change the address, you make the contact?



You would think that, but they had a page on their site set up so people who got shirts, etc could do that without having to email them. It was also used to verify your address/size.




on another note: Are those guest vocals on Underbite?


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Oct 16, 2013)

If they carry the energy of this album to their live shows, I will be a happy chappy 

Can't wait for my CD to arrive so I can appreciate this fully, certainly their most accomplished sounding album to date.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 16, 2013)

Some nice Fortress'y moments in there. The chill transitions were a nice blast from the past, Scurrilous really lacked those.


----------



## Cynic (Oct 16, 2013)

"skies" is so good.


----------



## Nats (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't wait to dl this later. So psyched. Everything has sounded so good so far. Since they went over their goal I feel like I don't even have to buy it!


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Oct 16, 2013)

Nats said:


> Can't wait to dl this later. So psyched. Everything has sounded so good so far. Since they went over their goal I feel like I don't even have to buy it!



And yet you probably still should... As far as I'm aware, they reinvested a hefty portion of the additional money back into merch, gear etc. I understand what you're saying but if you didn't actually contribute to the campaign then you're essentially stealing from/leeching off A) the band and B) the people who paid for the album. You're not screwing a major label, you're hurting a relatively small band. 

Apologies if you are in fact buying it or did contribute to the campaign but the general consensus around here (I know you're a more senior member than me, haha) is that you should pay for music you love and I thought I should make that clear for anyone else listening to the leaked version.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 16, 2013)

crg123 said:


> So, does anyone know when the people who did the crowd funding pre-order will receive their physical copy? Also I want to figure out if its possible to have them ship my copy to a new address since I'm out of college now and have my own place, I don't need to us my moms address anymore haha. I'm debating what the best way to contact them would be. I just tried their facebook, hopefully that will get a response but I'm not sure.




should be getting it a week before release. if theyre one schedule that is haha


----------



## SeaBeast (Oct 16, 2013)

Skies is the best song on the CD. At least for now haha.


----------



## kamello (Oct 16, 2013)

Nats said:


> Can't wait to dl this later. So psyched. Everything has sounded so good so far. Since they went over their goal I feel like I don't even have to buy it!



''hey, that rich lady over there seems nice, Im sure she doesn't care if I steal her wallet  ''

only that the dudes in PtH aren't rich...


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 16, 2013)

just got an email from the band. IGG supporters can download the album now with a special pin.


----------



## kamello (Oct 16, 2013)

on track 7, shit is amazing so far!

I tried my best with Scurrilous waiting for it to just click-in, there are some brilliant moments there (Dunsel is awesome!) but as a whole It felt pretty weak compared to the feel in Kezia and the hooks in Fortress. One of the problems that I thought the band could suffer was stagnation, and the songs could start feeling formulaic, but the songs here, while recognisable as Protest's style instantly, are sounding really fresh , it's like Fortress and Kezia on steroids with spectacular production


----------



## The Griffinator (Oct 16, 2013)

This makes me so happy. It's cool of them to release the digital download early. I wouldn't have pirated it even though I backed the campaign. I was patiently waiting for the official release. This sounds amazing, I can't wait to hear this stuff live.


----------



## theo (Oct 16, 2013)

Just got an email from the PTH indiegogo page. They're giving high quality downloads and the digital booklet out to everyone who preordered, They want us to have the best listening experience we can!


These guys are THE BEST!


----------



## anomynous (Oct 16, 2013)

Of course my name has a typo in the digital booklet........


----------



## crg123 (Oct 16, 2013)

hmm I didn't get an email. What the hell haha. Hopefully its just a delay or something.


----------



## Big_taco (Oct 16, 2013)

Out of every Zach/Zack/Zak/Zac I'm apparently the only one who didn't bother to capitalize the first letter of either of my names. This made me chuckle.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 16, 2013)

Didn't get the email  I changed it on the igg site only a couple of days ago since my hotmail got hacked/locked... Hopefully they didn't send it there??....


----------



## SeaBeast (Oct 16, 2013)

The album is basically Kezia and Scurrilous mixed together, in a good way. Though I get NO Fortress moments, not sure what people are hearing.

I love it. My only complaint is that this music is getting so technical that there isn't as many "hooks". Fortress was the best in my opinion in terms of technical ability and songwriting. Either way this is a great CD.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Oct 17, 2013)

By the 4th song I decided this is their best cd and my favorite CD so far this year. Then "mist" came on and hear "NEWFOUNDLAND" In the lyrics.. I got excited. Turns out this whole song is a love letter to my home. I got a little emotional, such a good moment for me.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 17, 2013)

Without prejudice, Dat song....

I am in love with this album so far.


----------



## MFB (Oct 17, 2013)

From what I've heard so far, it's Kezia tone with Scurillous insanity/tapping shit, which is OK in my book. I just want this shit now, the biggest issue is finding a physical copy since there's no cool stores that'll stock it nearby.


----------



## Tang (Oct 17, 2013)

Really, really enjoying the female vocals on the album.

Hot damn.

EDIT: shit, some of those 'female' vocals are Rody.. goddamn falsetto!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 17, 2013)

Im wondering, did it leak first and then they put it up for digital download themselves, or the other way around (which technically isn't a 'leak')?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2013)

^Leaked obviously otherwise it would come out on the release date they planned. 

These guys are really on the ball. First an Indie-go-go campaign and now since its leaked they give us a download option two weeks early so we can have it in the best quality format possible.

A lot of bands shy away from the fact their album leaked but nowadays its becoming more accepting with streaming it on sites like spotify etc The industry is changing and PTH are one of the bands who are on the frontline keeping up. Good to know my favorite band will be making music for a long time.


----------



## Polythoral (Oct 17, 2013)

Holy ....ing shit Rody is insane on A Life Embossed (assuming that is him in the super high bit and not a guest vocalist?). I THINK IT'S HIM, BUT JESUS CHRIST IT'S SO BEYOND WHAT HE'S EVER DONE BEFORE.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, they got me name right. 

Album is pretty cool so far. Some of the really fast tech bits reminds me of video game music. 

And I love video games.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 17, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> These guys are really on the ball.



Exactly how I feel and what makes me wonder why it leaked in the first place. This whole indie work ethic they are sporting nowadays would keep the chain of production and distribution quite short, right? Still, someone inside that chain decided to break the deal and illegaly distribute it...


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Oct 17, 2013)

I have to say, one of the most memorable moments on the album has to be the guest vocalist on Underbite, no idea who he is - maybe a guy with lotsa money to spare - but the contrast in his voice to the rest of the album gives his part so much weight. "I know that it might be quite cliche... "


----------



## Big_taco (Oct 17, 2013)

^I came here to talk about that guy haha. On anything else I would think those were horrible vocals fitting to some kind of junior tough guy band but they really make them work in that section.

Edit: I had to add more about how awesome this album really is. Another favorite moment is the callback to Sequoia Throne on Animal Bones. I heard that and was like, "hey, I remember that line!" There are a boat load of tasty riffs and leads all over this thing and holy shit, CHRIS F>>>IN' ADLER! Seamlessly fitting into the tracks!


----------



## protest (Oct 17, 2013)

2005: "Holy shit Chris Adler is a beast! LOG rules!!"

2010: "Adler's nothing special. LOG isn't even that good"

2013: "Holy shit Chris Adler is a beast! He should join PTH full time!"


----------



## WolleK (Oct 17, 2013)

Did not enjoy the last album but this album is f****** awesome. A good return to their old albums. 

For me album of the year next to KSE Disarm the descent


----------



## MFB (Oct 17, 2013)

Lyric video for "A Life Embossed" is up now


----------



## sakeido (Oct 17, 2013)

once again I did not get any of my download links and shit for an indiegogo/kickstarter album release 

so ....ing annoying


----------



## Tang (Oct 17, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> Holy ....ing shit Rody is insane on A Life Embossed (assuming that is him in the super high bit and not a guest vocalist?). I THINK IT'S HIM, BUT JESUS CHRIST IT'S SO BEYOND WHAT HE'S EVER DONE BEFORE.





Captain_Awesome said:


> I have to say, one of the most memorable moments on the album has to be the guest vocalist on Underbite, no idea who he is - maybe a guy with lotsa money to spare - but the contrast in his voice to the rest of the album gives his part so much weight. "I know that it might be quite cliche... "



Guys:







Sakeido: are you using gmail?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 17, 2013)

sakeido said:


> once again I did not get any of my download links and shit for an indiegogo/kickstarter album release
> 
> so ....ing annoying



same and I was at the listening party last week


----------



## tmfrank (Oct 17, 2013)

Captain_Awesome said:


> I have to say, one of the most memorable moments on the album has to be the guest vocalist on Underbite, no idea who he is - maybe a guy with lotsa money to spare - but the contrast in his voice to the rest of the album gives his part so much weight. "I know that it might be quite cliche... "



It's actually the lead singer from Propagandhi, one of PTH's favorite bands! He has a very polarizing voice, it surprised me too. Not too big a fan of his part here, but Propagandhi is definitely worth a listen. If I had to recommend an album, try Supporting Caste!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2013)

^Just sign into the site and you will get your downloads:
Protest The Hero: Volition &mdash; Collect Your Digital Download

I was looking through the L section trying to find my name. I thought they left me out until I searched my name and found this:






I'm a Doctor apparently I can't wait to get my laminate pass now.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow I really loved the first play of this album. I never got an email but I figured out I had to go to here to type in my email to get my download:
Protest The Hero: Volition &mdash; Collect Your Digital Download 

So excited. 



> I'm a Doctor apparently I can't wait to get my laminate pass now.


 wish I had thought of that ahhaah


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 17, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Wow I really loved the first play of this album. I never got an email but I figured out I had to go to here to type in my email to get my download:
> Protest The Hero: Volition &mdash; Collect Your Digital Download
> 
> So excited.
> ...




yea a buddy sent me the link and Im rocking the album now


----------



## sakeido (Oct 17, 2013)

yup I was on gmail. Thanks for posting the link tho guys, got it working now 

had to tap out on the album about halfway through. was sounding good, but constant balls to the walls shredding gets very fatiguing after a while


----------



## Cynic (Oct 17, 2013)

the "and if a pitbull is a weapon you'll have to pry them" part is so catchy.


----------



## _RH_ (Oct 17, 2013)

Way more "punk" feeling than I would have expected. That said, I am already really enjoying it! Stand out parts for me:

-somewhere there are repeated vocals from a previous album I think, I forget what song...
-Underbite guest vocalist
-Skies chorus


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Oct 17, 2013)

tmfrank said:


> It's actually the lead singer from Propagandhi, one of PTH's favorite bands! He has a very polarizing voice, it surprised me too. Not too big a fan of his part here, but Propagandhi is definitely worth a listen. If I had to recommend an album, try Supporting Caste!



I've actually listened to Propaghandi a couple of times because of his guest vocals on Sex Tapes, did not recognise his growl/shouts at all!


Anyone else feeling like the acoustic outro of Mist is similar to the outro of A Plateful of our Dead?


----------



## Tang (Oct 17, 2013)

I've heard a few varying opinions, but I'm really enjoying Rody's lyrics on this one.

Especially on Mist.. 'dem Canadian feels.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just listened it the whole way through...

HOLY F_U_CK its almost album of the year for me right now, loving the flashback to sequoia throne in animal bones the chorus echo/chant is amazing..

Feels good knowing that we payed for this before hearing a single note or riff and they have delivered us this, BEST INVESTMENT EVER!!


----------



## Goro923 (Oct 18, 2013)

That chick who sings on Drumhead Trial's name doesn't ring a bell, but holy crap do her lines fvcking RULE 

So far I think the album as a whole is a lot more balanced that Scurrilous (as in, plenty of screaming parts and more punky bits), if nothing it's definetly more inmediate.


----------



## MarmaladeMad (Oct 18, 2013)

Rody really nailed that Without Prejudice bass outro, haha!


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not sure, actually. It's not at Kezia levels, but it's pretty close. I'll have to wait until the proper release to make the final call because the leaked album sounds really flat compared to what we've heard before.


----------



## kamello (Oct 18, 2013)

3rd day with the album, only thing I can think about is

Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist, Mist

it feels very different in some ways to what they've donde before and Im loving it  (btw, I refer to this song only, the rest of the album is killler though) with Scurrilous I kinda had to force myself through it, but I listened to this maybe 6 or 7 times by now


----------



## Khoi (Oct 18, 2013)

Full album stream up on Youtube!


----------



## rifft (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm starting to dig this album with more listens. Didn't like the rhythm tones at first but they do fit the album pretty well.

Also, does anyone else get major MAKE TOTAL DESTROY vibes from some of the those ascending/descending runs on Animal Bones? I almost expected them to burst into that chorus when I first heard it, haha.


----------



## Tang (Oct 18, 2013)

rifft said:


> I'm starting to dig this album with more listens. Didn't like the rhythm tones at first but they do fit the album pretty well.
> 
> Also, does anyone else get major MAKE TOTAL DESTROY vibes from some of the those ascending/descending runs on Animal Bones? I almost expected them to burst into that chorus when I first heard it, haha.



Cannot unhear now. 

Thanks.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Oct 18, 2013)

Rody is my favorite singer now. That is all.

Also all the female vocals are such a good addition


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2013)

I wasn't going to listen to this until it was released, but seeing as how the band themselves released it on their YT channel, I caved

This shit ....ing rules


----------



## Fiction (Oct 20, 2013)

This is the best thing I've ever heard in my entire life 

Rody definitely makes this whole thing, the melodies are so powerful and interesting.

Platos Tripartite is definitely my favourite on the album, so far. And the "..Its bullshit!" part of Underbite is awesome as well. Dude has some banging pipes.


----------



## mcd (Oct 20, 2013)

oh Mr Adler....how you make me happy

this is a pretty great album


----------



## anomynous (Oct 20, 2013)

So has anybody noticed that the outro to Mist is not on the version PTH sent out to IGG backers?


----------



## Goro923 (Oct 20, 2013)

mcd said:


> oh Mr Adler....how you make me happy


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 20, 2013)

anomynous said:


> So has anybody noticed that the outro to Mist is not on the version PTH sent out to IGG backers?



Wow, why didn't we get that


----------



## Labrie (Oct 20, 2013)

This album r0x0rs my b0x0rs!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Oct 20, 2013)

Fiction said:


> This is the best thing I've ever heard in my entire life
> 
> Rody definitely makes this whole thing, the melodies are so powerful and interesting.
> 
> Platos Tripartite is definitely my favourite on the album, so far. And the "..Its bullshit!" part of Underbite is awesome as well. Dude has some banging pipes.



Same here, Rody makes me love this band so much. I started out listening to them for the guitars and drums back when I was playing both, but then the vocals became too good to ignore. The melodies on this album are probably some of the best I've heard, especially on the first two tracks. He stepped his game up an unreal amount, I'm beyond impressed


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone's weighed in here on the lyrics to Plato's Tripartite. Knowing the case in question (or certainly one that would be very similar) gives the song much more depth.

Protest the Hero - Plato's Tripartite Lyrics | SongMeanings

When he wants to be, Rody can be a pretty damn good lyricist.


----------



## Tang (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww man. From their facebook. 



> We have some bad news / good news news: We are saddened but excited at the same time. Life in a nutshell. Read Below from Arif.
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 22, 2013)

ohshit

I thought he was quitting the band for a second.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 27, 2013)

Really fell in love with this album, I mean Drumhead Trail is my current favorite on the record just because it just goes from high point, to an even higher point, and NEVER drops off of that. The rest of the album is impeccable of course, but I would have never expected this good of an album now into their 4th release.

And I'm sure I'm the only person who's done this, but me and Protest always had a very strange connection. I've NEVER dug any of their albums on the first listen, it has always been one song at a time that'll hook me in and after a few months I gave the full album a spin. Happened with Heretics/Hatchet on Kezia, Sequoia/Limb on Fortress, and Hair/C'est on Scurrilous. This is actually the first album that I've ever listened front to back the first time by them, and don't worry I have listened to everything in it's entirety already  but it's always been a very strange thing that I've done with their music.


----------



## kamello (Oct 28, 2013)

Hahahahaha, same here, firstly Sequoia, Palms Read and Godess Gagged on Fortress and then Blindfolds Aside and Heretics in Kezia. I love Dunsel and a few other tracks in Scurrilous but I've never got into that album


----------



## Tang (Oct 28, 2013)

kamello said:


> Hahahahaha, same here, firstly Sequoia, Palms Read and Godess Gagged on Fortress and then Blindfolds Aside and Heretics in Kezia. I love Dunsel and a few other tracks in Scurrilous but I've never got into that album



I had the exact opposite reaction with Scurrilous. Maybe it was because it was my first PtH album, but it was love at first listen. Still haven't really dug into Kezia or Fortress. 

I should probably get on that.


----------



## kamello (Oct 28, 2013)

Tang said:


> I had the exact opposite reaction with Scurrilous. Maybe it was because it was my first PtH album, but it was love at first listen. Still haven't really dug into Kezia or Fortress.
> 
> I should probably get on that.



something that really helped me with Kezia was reading the lyrics after reading this review and realizing there was a concept behind the album  (it's pretty evident though, but English is not my native languaje) 
Protest The Hero - Kezia (album review 7) | Sputnikmusic

also, IMO the album starts good, but it gets 93872364872 times better after Jadea kicks in Blindfolds


fortress sunk up naturally, that album is full of cool hooks


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 28, 2013)

First time I hear Protest I thought they were the worst band I'd ever heard. Now they're my favourite band.I always describe them as a niche band. They aren't for everyone and you won't understand them the first time you hear them but they will grow on you like a drug until your addicted to their music.


----------



## JustMac (Oct 28, 2013)

Whoah....gotta be one of the highest average-tempo albums I've ever listened to (or certainly feels that way), it's just constant ballz-to-tha-wallz supersonic guitar pseudo-solos.... and then followed by full-blown solos, 

Seriously awesome


----------



## protest (Oct 28, 2013)

On First listen I thought it was Scurrilous part 2, but on second listen the different tracks and moments started to standout and stick. It's definitely better than Scurrilous, but I don't think they'll ever top Fortress in the musicianship to catchiness ratio. 

That's the ting about bands like these guys and Dillinger, The Mars Volta etc. There's so much going on all the time, that those simple, catchy, 4/4 moments of sanity are what take their songs to the next level.


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 28, 2013)

If your in the Seattle area in a couple weeks...

Wednesday, November 20, 2013 7:00 PM
Protest The Hero

Mike Thrasher Presents: 
Protest The Hero 
Architects 
Affiance 
The Kindred 

ALL AGES, BAR W/I.D. 
$16 advance/$20 day of show 
Price: $16.00
Doors: 6:00 PM


----------



## SeaBeast (Oct 28, 2013)

Affiance is really good, hope people make it early to see them.


----------



## mike0 (Oct 30, 2013)

anyone who funded the album and chose the vinyl perk get there's today? i'm sure it will come in soon enough, i trust the guys, and they sent me the digital version weeks ago after the leak to hold me over.. but i need it. NOW.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 30, 2013)

No, they haven't even shipped them yet.


----------



## mike0 (Oct 30, 2013)

The email i got yesterday said almost all had been shipped already  oh well, i'm it'll show up eventually


----------



## anomynous (Oct 30, 2013)

The update on their IGG page said they were in the process of signing them.


Also shows that the backer vinyl is transparent orange, instead of the cool blue/white or green/brown swirl that the "normal" vinyl is


----------



## mike0 (Oct 30, 2013)

yeah i saw.. i would have much preferred the swirl, but i really can't complain. i have to say though, i'm not entirely a fan of Dan Mumford's artwork usually, but i think what he made for the indiegogo cover art looks awesome, and i much prefer it to the original vulture rape art. needless to say, the album is amazing. at the moment i think it is tied with fortress for best (in my mind), which is slightly ahead of scurrilous. i don't really like comparing kezia to the others because while i think every album since then has been technically "better", it still holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 30, 2013)

I think this band would be better if they had that female singer join and do the whole 2 vocalists thing. All of those moments are my favorites.


----------



## kamello (Oct 30, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I think this band would be better if they had that female singer join and do the whole 2 vocalists thing. All of those moments are my favorites.



plus f_u_cking one
I would love to see Jadea as a perma member


----------



## UncurableZero (Nov 1, 2013)

Volition is ....ing great. Really hits me and gets me inspired and motivated. It's so catchy, it's going to keep me interested for a nice while


----------



## chewpac (Nov 5, 2013)

this album is incredible. i'd call this project a huge success. beautiful record.

guitar tones are awesome, too. mix in general is great. vocal extras are an awesome touch.

i'll be blaring this record for the next few weeks, for sure.


----------



## The Griffinator (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my autographed LE vinyl today! #511 out of I forget how many lol. I'm dusting off the turntable later today. Anyone else get their perks yet?


----------



## mike0 (Nov 7, 2013)

not yet. i just got an email this morning that all 8000 perks had finally been shipped. really jealous that you got yours already, i've been dying to get me hands on it  it will show up eventually i hope


----------



## MartinMTL (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome new music video for underbite.


----------



## mike0 (Nov 7, 2013)

i've seen some people get turned off from the music video because of how it breaks in and out of the song for the purpose of the story and puppets, but i have to be honest.. i ....ing love it! it's a good change of pace from what you'd expect in a music video, and i've listened to the song so many times that i know how it goes sostopping and starting halfway through doesn't bother me so much. plus it's goddamn hilarious.


----------



## MartinMTL (Nov 7, 2013)

mike0 said:


> i've seen some people get turned off from the music video because of how it breaks in and out of the song for the purpose of the story and puppets, but i have to be honest.. i ....ing love it! it's a good change of pace from what you'd expect in a music video, and i've listened to the song so many times that i know how it goes sostopping and starting halfway through doesn't bother me so much. plus it's goddamn hilarious.



haha, exactly. I'd say performance videos or lyric videos are getting boring and lame. Get something creative going. And if I wanted to listen to the song uninterrupted I'd just put the album on. Videos should give something much more than just an auditory stimulus. .... the haters. This was hilarious.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 8, 2013)

Just downloaded the new album. I'm on my second listen through...

LOVE IT!

They still using the 5150 for the guitar tracks?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 8, 2013)

I think this album is up there with Fortress. Might even be better. Absolutely wonderful album.

The lyrics are particularly good.

And I've got a special copy with a signed lyrics booklet and different artwork.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Nov 8, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Just downloaded the new album. I'm on my second listen through...
> 
> LOVE IT!
> 
> They still using the 5150 for the guitar tracks?



I think they used Axe-FX II's


----------



## kamello (Nov 8, 2013)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I think they used Axe-FX II's



nope, I remember they said they wanted to use real amps


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Nov 8, 2013)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I think they used Axe-FX II's



 is this like the standard response to that question on here?


----------



## mike0 (Nov 8, 2013)

I probably would give the same response, just based off of how much i like their tone on fortress and scurrilous, back when they used their splawns, vhts, and 5150s. To me their tone on this album just doesn't stand out like their previous albums. I'm sure that's mostly due to having a different producer though. I could be wrong, but that's what my ears are telling me.


----------



## tmfrank (Nov 8, 2013)

kamello said:


> nope, I remember they said they wanted to use real amps



Luke's using the Axe on this tour though! Check the live videos, they're somewhere on youtube. I'm not sure about Tim


----------



## Rypac (Nov 8, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I think this album is up there with Fortress. Might even be better. Absolutely wonderful album.
> 
> The lyrics are particularly good.
> 
> And I've got a special copy with a signed lyrics booklet and different artwork.



I agree, it really is an amazing album. The stand out for me are Rody's lyrics and vocal performance. It's great to have Jadea appear on so many of the tracks as well. 

I have to say that Fortress is still my favourite though. That album is a masterpiece.


----------



## kamello (Nov 8, 2013)

Rypac said:


> I agree, it really is an amazing album. The stand out for me are Rody's lyrics and vocal performance. It's great to have Jadea appear on so many of the tracks as well.
> 
> I have to say that Kezia is still my favourite though. That album is a masterpiece.



Fix'd 


, I loved Fortress too, but Kezia slowly became one of my overall favourite albums evah


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 8, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> is this like the standard response to that question on here?


Seeing as how they had an Axe-Fx in the studio and that Aaron Marshall helped them out with their tone and he's an Axe-Fx user, it's not really unlikely.


----------



## MartinMTL (Nov 10, 2013)

Saw them on friday, and as usual (fourth time I see them) absolutely kickass show. Hands down my favourite band to see live. 

I can confirm seeing the use of Axe Fx's through cabs. No guarantees there, but that is what the setup looked like. I am surprised too, because I also remember them saying that they like using real amps (5150 I think?).


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw a live video from like the first day of this tour with Luke using an Axe-Fx through a cab and also just saw a picture of Timmy using the axe foot controller.


----------



## mike0 (Nov 11, 2013)

MartinMTL said:


> Saw them on friday, and as usual (fourth time I see them) absolutely kickass show. Hands down my favourite band to see live.
> 
> I can confirm seeing the use of Axe Fx's through cabs. No guarantees there, but that is what the setup looked like. I am surprised too, because I also remember them saying that they like using real amps (5150 I think?).



i think tim used a 5150 for a while, and then switched to a 3120 sometime between fortress and scurrilous. luke used vhts (sigx and deliverance) for a while until scurrilous came out, then used a splawn nitro pretty much exclusively, with the deliverance as a backup. it's a shame that they've gone axe fx, lazy bastards


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Nov 11, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> is this like the standard response to that question on here?



I remember seeing plenty of AFX in the studio updates, so I assumed that was what they used.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 11, 2013)

That's odd since they specifically talked about how they like real amps in their IGG pitch.

I guess they changed their minds.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Nov 11, 2013)

abandonist said:


> That's odd since they specifically talked about how they like real amps in their IGG pitch.
> 
> I guess they changed their minds.



I wasn't saying I'm right, I was stating my reasoning.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 12, 2013)

Taking something like a Fractal or Kemper for the road is a no brainer these days.

But in the studio, in the hands of a great engineer, I find it hard not to use a more traditional approach.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 12, 2013)

Checked the songs from the new album out on YouTube.

Yikes.


Three records in a row I am disappointed in now. They used to be my favorite band.

I am still impressed that they are the only band to ever mature in reverse though.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Nov 12, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> Checked the songs from the new album out on YouTube.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> ...



Not everybody can like the same thing. I've liked each record more than the previous, Volition being no exception. 

Different strokes for different folks and all that jazz, I suppose.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 12, 2013)

I hate prog and modern metal music so that explains my stance on their post Kezia output.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Nov 12, 2013)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I think they used Axe-FX II's



If so, I NEEED those patches


----------



## kamello (Nov 12, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> I hate prog and modern metal music so that explains my stance on their post Kezia output.



yeah, I can understand that, Kezia has that raw thing that I doubt Protest is interested to bring back, but albeit different, I love their new stuff


----------



## anomynous (Nov 13, 2013)

Still waiting on my IGG vinyl.







Where art thou?


----------



## mike0 (Nov 13, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Still waiting on my IGG vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 13, 2013)

Just booked a flight and ticket to see Protest in Brighton in February!


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 14, 2013)

kamello said:


> yeah, I can understand that, Kezia has that raw thing that I doubt Protest is interested to bring back, but albeit different, I love their new stuff



Well whoever does can count on getting money from yours truly.

Many people may like the newer Protest enough to help put food on their table, but that group doesn't include me.


----------



## jwade (Nov 15, 2013)

Got my vinyl yesterday, and it's pretty effed up. The vinyl itself is fine, but the packaging is mangled badly. Unimpressed. It took weeks to arrive, and it's packed in a really thin, flimsy cardboard sleeve, no doubling, no buffer pieces. Annoying.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm still disappointed that the IGG vinyl is just transparent orange, while both colors that have been on MerchNow, are way cooler.


----------



## gorthul (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone know when they shipped the Indiegogo CD, or anyone here who lives in Europe who already received his cd?
I'm still waiting for mine and I am slowly getting a bit concerned that something went wrong with my cd. :S


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 15, 2013)

Im still waiting for my cd


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2013)

I really need to pick this up, I haven't listened to it since the album stream on release day; hell, half the time I keep forgetting it's out


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 16, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> I hate prog and modern metal music so that explains my stance on their post Kezia output.


I don't hate prog or modern metal, but Kezia really hit it out of the park for me, too. Everything since has been.. not really "meh" but just nothing I've liked so far. 

I got through about 1/2 the album on Spotify, and it's just another one I'm not interested in.


----------



## DC23 (Nov 17, 2013)

jwade said:


> Got my vinyl yesterday, and it's pretty effed up. The vinyl itself is fine, but the packaging is mangled badly. Unimpressed. It took weeks to arrive, and it's packed in a really thin, flimsy cardboard sleeve, no doubling, no buffer pieces. Annoying.



Same thing with me. All the corners are effed up and part of the front cover has a big crease in it. Not to mention the second LP actually has a big orange scratch in it that looks like a manufacturers defect.

Sent a message to the webmaster email they mentioned, haven't heard anything. Maybe in time. 

But, I will tell you, nothing looks as good as a collector's autographed vinyl with all the corners rubbed off and worn  lol You'd figure someone would have at least wrapped the thing in tissue paper all the way around instead of placing one piece of paper to protect the front but letting the corners bounce around in the cardboard package.

Still love PTH though


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah I still haven't heard anything about my CD. Kinda wondering what's up


----------



## Riffer (Nov 17, 2013)

Bought the CD+T-Shirt on the fundraiser site. Still haven't received it. What gives?


----------



## anomynous (Nov 19, 2013)

Still haven't received my IGG vinyl. This is starting to become BS. People that pre-ordered stuff from merchnow have had their orders for weeks now. People are already starting to receive the second press of the "general" vinyl, and I'm still waiting for mine. Then on top of that a decent amount of people who actually received the IGG vinyl are getting it damaged?


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 19, 2013)

They really need to sort this out, if they cant follow through with the merch after its gonna have a negative effect on bigger bands trying to do something similar in the future with IGG


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah still waiting on the vinyl myself, though I'm being quite patient with it since I don't really listen to vinyls as much and I don't bring the player to university anymore. More than anything I was just happy to help the band out and get an MP3 download when it leaked, though I am really looking forward to hearing the album in its purest form


----------



## Riffer (Nov 25, 2013)

Still nothing. Anybody else order the CD+Tshirt and didn't get it yet?


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 25, 2013)

I donated but didn't get the free stuff... I just listen to it on youtube, really. But it is an amazing album, so much prog metal goodness.


----------



## Big_taco (Nov 25, 2013)

Still no cd...bummers.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I donated but didn't get the free stuff... I just listen to it on youtube, really. But it is an amazing album, so much prog metal goodness.


Huh? There was no free stuff. You donate and choose a package equal to your donation. I gave $50 and was suppose to get the CD+Tshirt with a 4 pack of picks and my name in the liner notes and the album has been out for about a month I have not gotten anything. I'm sure the album is awesome but where is my copy that I paid $ for? If it's going to take long that's fine but at least address the wait time or something. I haven't seen anything from Protest The Hero or the fundraising site that it was through.


----------



## _RH_ (Nov 25, 2013)

Reading the lyrics... mist and skies seem to be a continuation to anyone else ?


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 25, 2013)

Riffer said:


> Huh? There was no free stuff. You donate and choose a package equal to your donation. I gave $50 and was suppose to get the CD+Tshirt with a 4 pack of picks and my name in the liner notes and the album has been out for about a month I have not gotten anything. I'm sure the album is awesome but where is my copy that I paid $ for? If it's going to take long that's fine but at least address the wait time or something. I haven't seen anything from Protest The Hero or the fundraising site that it was through.



No, I just donated to them to help fund it. I didn't want a package. If we're being honest I'm just going to download it. I thought my money would better go towards making a sweet album, I wasn't interested in a physical copy or iTunes version or whatnot.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> No, I just donated to them to help fund it. I didn't want a package. If we're being honest I'm just going to download it. I thought my money would better go towards making a sweet album, I wasn't interested in a physical copy or iTunes version or whatnot.


 Ahhh I see.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 25, 2013)

Glad to know I'm not the only one that didn't receive the basic CD package yet. I donated back when it was first announced. Dying to hear this album!


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 25, 2013)

Riffer said:


> Ahhh I see.



I will totally help fund bands that I legitimately want to make more music of. I'd much rather be a contributor than a consumer.


----------



## Big_taco (Nov 25, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one that didn't receive the basic CD package yet. I donated back when it was first announced. Dying to hear this album!



You should still have received the links for the digital download a while ago. The album is great, but I really would like even an update on the physical copy. I suppose that was a fairly popular bundle to choose so i'm guessing its just backed up(?)


----------



## theo (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah I contributed when it was first announced, got a cd pack and then when they later released the extension of vinyls (the first lot sold out within minutes) I bought in for one of those too! Nothing has arrived yet.

Wish I'd grabbed the usb perk as well :/


----------



## Winspear (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah I did get the download link - I usually hang on to get the physical and check it out with the artwork and lyrics etc but wasn't expecting to have to wait this long haha


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow that really sucks you haven't got your stuff yet guys 

I only paid for the digital album package, but as already known, their online download didn't have the piano/acoustic piece at the end of one of the songs which was a real pain.

They apparently sent out an email with the fixed track, but I never received that so I had to visit a particular 'piratey' website to get the correct track... Annoying. Nevermind the fact I wasn't aware that you had to sign onto PTH's website to get your name in the album liner notes! Grrr!

But still.. very minor things in comparison to you guys not receiving vinyls and cd's, not cool. Hope it gets fixed very soon.


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 26, 2013)

^ Wait, one of the songs has an outro?


----------



## kamello (Nov 26, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> ^ Wait, one of the songs has an outro?



Mist


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh, never mind. I have the version with the violin outro. I thought there was maybe something else


----------



## kamello (Nov 26, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> Oh, never mind. I have the version with the violin outro. I thought there was maybe something else



ehh....it's a one minute long outro, with Piano and acoustic


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah there's something else after the Violins, sounds amazing.

Was belting out the vocals along with the album on my commute down to Miami this morning! I'm really falling for this album, the songs just zip by now when I put the album in for a listen.


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 27, 2013)

^ It really is a fantastic album to drive to!


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 27, 2013)

kamello said:


> ehh....it's a one minute long outro, with Piano and acoustic


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm about to go see them shortly, I am excited to say the least


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Nov 28, 2013)

I haven't received mine either. I got a mail from them this morning with the explanation.



> To all of our international friends and supporters.
> 
> Just wanted to keep everyone in the loop as to where their package is and when you can expect to receive it...



tl;dr - FedEx cost too much, so to keep costs down we shipped low [cost] and slow.

I can't believe no one here is gushing over Skies. Holy balls, what a song.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 28, 2013)

I still never have received one email from them for some reason, and my email was correct, because I have the receipt.



As long as I eventually get my vinyl. Appears they shipped it via mooseback.


----------



## CTID (Nov 28, 2013)

anomynous said:


> As long as I eventually get my vinyl. Appears they shipped it via mooseback.


----------



## mike0 (Nov 28, 2013)

i came here to say

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE





...but i'm a little late to break the news that they have sent emails out reassuring everyone that our packages are on there way. still sucks it's taking this long, but at least they didn't just leave us in the dark about it, and care in some way. even mentioned that they ordered a few extras of the vinyls in case there were problems with shipping and whatnot. if yours is damaged or after an extended amount of time you still haven't received it, i'm sure you can message them and work something out. they seem like they'd be really lenient with something like that and would try to make up the inconvenience to you in any way possible.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 28, 2013)

Architects dropped off the rest of the US tour.



The Contortionist is replacing them starting Saturday


----------



## Draceius (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty good trade off to me, though I'd be content with either, still bummed out this tour is nowhere near me, I have been to a good gig in a while...


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish the Denver show last night had The Contortionist rather than architects...

But either way, amazing ....ing show


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 28, 2013)

Im desperate to seem them now this album is out. This is probably my favourite album of 2013.

Skies, A Life Embossed and Plato's Tripartite are just incredible, incredible songs.


----------



## anomynous (Dec 6, 2013)

Still waiting for the IGG vinyl.


----------



## protest (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone know what the set lists have been? 

I'm thinking of going to the one in Philly, but it's on a Sunday and I am lame have to be up before 6 AM on Monday.


----------



## mike0 (Dec 11, 2013)

so guess what finally decided to show up in the mail today?






















bout friggin time. and what better day to come in than the day they're playing in baltimore?  maybe i'll whip out some puppy eyes and a sob story to make them feel bad so they buy me a beer or something after the show, given the long wait time and this little blemish:






nah who'm i kidding, i'll probably end up buying them a few drinks. i'm really not upset about any of this in the slightest. glad to help those guys out, and my name is in the liner! woot. hope you guys have been receiving yours as well, or if not yet i'm sure you will soon.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally got my CD in the other day! I'm glad they decided to do a digital release for us indie go-go people to keep me patient haha. My delivered to my mom's house in CT since I was in grad school while I helped crowd fund them. Have to wait till Christmas to rip this bad boy to Lossless format.... then I get to break out my Pro 900s and enjoy this record like it was meant to be!


----------



## lobee (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my digipack yesterday and promptly ripped it. Not to the computer, mind you, I ripped the cardboard trying to get to the liner notes out! Oh well, c'est la vie(wait that was the last album). Just don't be in a hurry trying to find your name on the thank you list like I was and you should be alright.


----------



## MartinMTL (Dec 11, 2013)

wow. The vinyl looks amazing. Nothing beats a real, physical copy of an album, especially with artwork like that.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 14, 2013)

Still waiting!


----------



## gorthul (Dec 14, 2013)

^Same here.
No CD yet.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow who's the artist for the vinyl cover?



protest said:


> Anyone know what the set lists have been?
> 
> I'm thinking of going to the one in Philly, but it's on a Sunday and I am lame have to be up before 6 AM on Monday.



Can't quite remember, but if you're a protest fan you won't be disappointed, perfect blend of all their material


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 14, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Wow who's the artist for the vinyl cover?



Definitely Dan Mumford. He's one of the few artists I can instantly recognize the work of.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 14, 2013)

A shame the Philly date doesn't get an Architects replacement. Crying 5evr


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 14, 2013)

Just got CD in mail...didn't even remember that I ordered CD.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 14, 2013)

Awesome.....can't believe I missed this thread......I have been listening to Scurrilous a lot lately. I've always like Protest The Hero, all around talented musicians.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 14, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> Definitely Dan Mumford. He's one of the few artists I can instantly recognize the work of.



Thanks! Now I know who did the art on my Black Dahlia Murder hoodie


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone know roughly what time they've been going on stage at?


----------



## mike0 (Dec 14, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> Definitely Dan Mumford. He's one of the few artists I can instantly recognize the work of.



for sure, he definitely has a unique style. usually i can't stand his artwork, but i think he did an amazing job with the IGG cover. really surprised me how much i like it



RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone know roughly what time they've been going on stage at?



they went on at around 10:15 at the baltimore show.

also, the set list, in no real order, was:
underbite, clarity, dissentience, sequoia, hair trigger, heretics and killers, bury the hatchet, sex tapes, c'est la vie, bloodmeat, tilting against windmills, and encored with blindfolds aside.

they played heretics and bury the hatchet for the first time in years, at least in the past 5 years since i've been attending every show they play in my area. needless to say, i went nuts.


----------



## theo (Dec 15, 2013)

Still waiting on my cd and vinyl.


----------



## Draceius (Dec 15, 2013)

Can I start the notion to make this the Protest the Hero megathread? I mean we don't have one, and this thread would be perfect.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 16, 2013)

I am unable to edit the thread at this point, but I like that idea so hopefully a mod will chime in soon.


----------



## Nats (Dec 16, 2013)

I really loved the song A life Embossed until I realized they advocate pitbulls and therefor probably even have their own pitbull fighting ring.


----------



## the fuhrer (Dec 16, 2013)

Nats said:


> I really loved the song A life Embossed until I realized they advocate pitbulls and therefor probably even have their own pitbull fighting ring.



Seriously? I love Pits and have owned several, currently have two. Never would I even consider fighting them. Many people love these dogs because, despite the hype, they are one of the most loyal pets you can have. Nobody is a Pit Bull advocate because they like to fight dogs, they do it to show that they are no different than any other breed. Either you are making a joke or that is seriously one of the most ignorant posts I have read on the internet. Read the lyrics. PROTEST THE HERO LYRICS - A Life Embossed


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't really given this band gotta give them a spin soon.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone else still not gotten their album/other stuff from the Indiegogo dealio? I moved a few weeks ago and mail is supposed to be being forwarded to this address but I've got this feeling that didn't happen in this case.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Nats said:


> I really loved the song A life Embossed until I realized they advocate pitbulls and therefor probably even have their own pitbull fighting ring.




You have GOT to be kidding me...


----------



## AuroraTide (Dec 23, 2013)

Any non North American members get their indie gogo stuff? Apparently mine was shipped to Australia first week of November and still nothing...


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anybody know what guitars Luke and Tim are using? All I can tell from recent live shots is that Luke is using a Ibanez RG and Tim is using a ESP Horizon.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 2, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody know what guitars Luke and Tim are using? All I can tell from recent live shots is that Luke is using a Ibanez RG and Tim is using a ESP Horizon.



Luke has lots of Ibbys that he changes around each tour but here is a interview with him early 2012 about his rig:
Rigged: Luke Hoskin of Protest The Hero | MetalSucks



Have the League of Ordinary Gentlemen been sent out yet or are they still waiting on people to send their pictures in?


----------



## theo (Jan 2, 2014)

AuroraTide said:


> Any non North American members get their indie gogo stuff? Apparently mine was shipped to Australia first week of November and still nothing...



I'm in Melbourne too, Nothing yet.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nothing in NZ either


----------



## AuroraTide (Jan 2, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one but I mean come on! I get that it's a busy time of year for the postal industry but this is getting ridiculous


----------



## theo (Jan 2, 2014)

They did mention that they opted for super cheap postage, Hence massive delivery times. 
It's reassuring to know that you guys haven't got yours either though. I was worried there might have been an order screw up.


----------



## AuroraTide (Jan 2, 2014)

Ya glad to hear you guys are waiting too, but I've ordered some guitar fx with the lowest level shipping and those have always arrived within a month... Even the Black Friday stuff I ordered


----------



## gorthul (Jan 3, 2014)

Did not receive mine as well (Germany).
I usually consider myself as a very patient person, but this is starting to keep me busy.
The only time I've waited longer than 2 months for a CD package it never arrived here.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 3, 2014)

If it gives you guys any solace, I live within 6-7 hours of the Canadian border, and a normal shipment from there takes about 4 days. It took well over a month for mine. Some of you guys are literally across the ocean, so the approach I'd mentally have while waiting is it'll be a pleasant surprise when it does come. That being said it still sucks that it's likely coming via fishing boat that the Canadian postal service payed $1 to take a stack of packages across the ocean  Amazing how slow the cheapest shipping actually ended up being


----------



## Rypac (Jan 3, 2014)

Still waiting on mine too. I think I would have honestly forgotten about it without this thread.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Jan 5, 2014)

Nothing in Switzerland either. The show is on the 22nd. I hope it arrives by then.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2014)

Tick tock tick tock...Contemplating buying it on Amazon with a gift voucher but given there are so many of us I'm presuming it will arrive eventually.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 9, 2014)

No CD yet either.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Jan 14, 2014)

I just got another "please be patient" mail.


----------



## Decreate (Jan 14, 2014)

I think we all pretty much got the same email...


----------



## anomynous (Jan 17, 2014)

New US spring tour is being announced soon, they're in Cincinnati on 3/2 and 3/8 in Joliet, IL.


Support is apparently The Safety Fire and Battlecross, who don't fit at all.


----------



## gorthul (Jan 18, 2014)

Update: My CD finally arrived today.
Turns out the border control opened the package to see if there could be any dangerous content in it... -.-


----------



## anomynous (Jan 21, 2014)

Tour is getting announced tomorrow.


PTH/Battlecross/The Safety Fire/Intervals


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2014)

*crosses fingers for Australia*


Still no vinyl or cd


----------



## SeaBeast (Jan 22, 2014)

Skipping Missouri again. Awesome.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 22, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> Skipping Missouri again. Awesome.



Yup, I'm annoyed. This lineup is killer, and the tour in the fall skipped us so I figured we'd definitely get at least one date this tour.


Nope.


----------



## PureImagination (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally! Someones coming to Nebraska, the day after a Deafheaven/BTBAM show too!


----------



## MartinMTL (Jan 23, 2014)

lol, their Canada dates are all super small cities. I find it cool that they actually go to those places, but they are going to Laval instead of Montreal. Its still going to be all mtl fans at the show, but its just going to be inconvenient for everyone to get there. Why not just play Montreal...?


----------



## AuroraTide (Feb 4, 2014)

So anyone get their Indiegogo stuff yet?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 4, 2014)

AuroraTide said:


> So anyone get their Indiegogo stuff yet?



Nope..


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my shirt/cd package last week. But unfortunately not before the show. It was in a tiny club in Aarau, Switzrerland.

The lineup was:
- Intervals - they killed it. I like the addition of the singer. Will definitely get their new one when it drops.
- The Safety Fire - they were pretty good. I remember them opening for Perpiphery and BTBAM and not being too impressed, particularly with the vocals. I liked them quite a bit more this time. I still wasn't crazy about the vocal, but that's usually the last thing that grows on me. If the music is good enough to get me over irritating vocal, I'll assimilate. 
- Tesseract - they were great. I've been waiting to see them for quite a while. One of the guitarists, James, wasn't there, so they used a backing track. The vocalist strained a bit in the upper registers and he sounded strange singing the old scream stuff. But that's just nitpicking. They otherwise sounded great. They had a lot of backup audio for all the ambient stuff and vocal harmonies replete on the album. But they were able to recreate the album sound pretty well.

PTH - they were also great, as would be expected. They setlist was good (below). They didn't play Skies, but that's an ambitious song. They are a fun band to watch live. Arif is just a delight to watch play. He constantly smiles, dances around, communicates with the crowd, and (coincidently?) looks really stoned.

This may sound stupid, but I hadn't realized how much Luke uses two-hand tapping on his leads. It just became apparent when watching him play. In listening back over it, of course it's tapping. It was just something that never clicked.

Rody is a powerhouse. And he has good banter with the audience. He regailed us with stories of his waking the rest of the band with his drunken self gratification, preferring scatalogical porn when drunk, and mourning the loss of the 80s hair metal catch phrases. 

I got a copy of the setlist. It was a good one. . 







I've commented in several places about how boring Swiss crowds could be. This show wasn't much of an exception, except for Tesseract. They seems to have a big following here. The first few rows were active, singing, and moving around-which is very un-Swiss. And the crowd also thinned considerably after Tesseract left stage, which is insane.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 5, 2014)

Bury the Snatchet


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm seeing them tonight. Yay!


----------



## Tordah (Feb 5, 2014)

Saw them in Brighton, absolutely excellent. Sound guys backstage too.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 5, 2014)

The CD finally came  I should mention that I didn't even listen to it online so I am very happy haha. Found my name too


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Feb 5, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> The CD finally came  I should mention that I didn't even listen to it online so I am very happy haha




How the hell did you manage to avoid it for so long?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 5, 2014)

bozothedeathmachine said:


> How the hell did you manage to avoid it for so long?



I'm not sure  I usually avoid streaming when I've got the physical on it's way. I just assumed 'it wont be long' and then pretty much forgot about it after a while I guess


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Feb 5, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'm not sure  I usually avoid streaming when I've got the physical on it's way. I just assumed 'it wont be long' and then pretty much forgot about it after a while I guess



You are far stronger than I.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 5, 2014)

Tom how the hell did you last that long without listening to it? I would have cracked ages ago. 

I saw PTH in Brighton over the weekend. They were really tight and played a great setlist. Ended up in a pub afterwards where Rody, Arif, Sam Carter(Architects) and Henry Selva(Human Abstract) were drinking in. Got some photos, did some shots and chatted about music. Awesome night!

My League of Ordinary Gentleman pass didn't arrive in time for the gig and when I went up to the merch table they told me they couldn't give me anything because they never got a list this tour to verify who payed for the perk. I told him I wanted to talk to one of the band members to try sort something out so he gave me a t-shirt at the end of the gig.


----------



## gorthul (Feb 5, 2014)

I saw them last friday in cologne, was a great evening.

Intervals did a nice set, but I pretty much hated the drum sound. The mix could have been much better, but for an opening act this was really good.

Then came The Safety Fire, I have to say that I was looking forward to them the most. Very good stage performance but again the soundmix could have been much better, also the crowd was a little bit lame at the moment. Why do people stand still when they play Huge Hammers?
Anyway, later at the merch table I've met Jo and had a little chat with him, such a nice and cool guy!

Tesseract completely blew me away. IMO Ashe's stage performance drastically improved over the last year, I saw him last year in Bochum and he wasn't such energetic and authentic back then.
I really enjoyed the show, and the sound was spot on.

Protest The Hero was good as well. I especially enjoyed Rody talking to the audience in between the songs. He did some really funny jokes!


----------



## jbguitarking (Feb 5, 2014)

I also saw them in Brighton, great set though the sound near the back was pretty bad, super bassy and the vocals were low in the mix.

I was a couple of rows from the front for Intervals and The Safety Fire and the sound was OK there.

Didn't stick around to meet PTH though I did meet Intervals and Dez from TSF, awesome guys.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 5, 2014)

I missed them in Birmingham. Bit bummed out, but I'm glad to have bought the ticket anyway, since you know, contribution and all that.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 6, 2014)

Glasgow had a diabolical sound that consisted of all sub-bass, drums and dry vocals. 

I only caught a bit of The Safety Fire and TesseracT, but they had a bad sound. Protest The Hero got slightly better so the solos were audible. 

Aside from that, good set and they nailed them songs alright.


----------



## Maart3n (Feb 9, 2014)

Got that same setlist last night in Dordrecht. Great show, protest absolutely killed it and Rody was hilarious as always. Funny thing is, the sound guy for protest was the guitarist from TSF.


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 9, 2014)

^ was at Dordrecht last night as well! amazing show, was a bit late and only caught the last 2 songs from Intervals sadly.
Was mainly going for Tesseract (which blew my mind once again) but was really surprised by Protest, very tight, entertaining, and awesome in general!


----------



## Maart3n (Feb 10, 2014)

What a coincidence, we too were a little late to intervals!


----------



## AuroraTide (Feb 12, 2014)

Trying not to get my hopes up but, I have a parcel to collect tomorrow and I'm pretty sure my IGG vinyl has made it


----------



## Hankey (Feb 12, 2014)

Maart3n said:


> Got that same setlist last night in Dordrecht. Great show, protest absolutely killed it and Rody was hilarious as always. Funny thing is, the sound guy for protest was the guitarist from TSF.



The show in Dordrecht was awesome! Protest and Tesseract were great. The Safety Fire and Intervals however suffered from an bad mix where the vocals were pretty much inaudible. Shame really, because otherwise they sounded pretty good.

Btw ROFL @ the setlist . Those guys have a great sense of humor.


----------



## AuroraTide (Feb 13, 2014)

My IGG made it to 'Straylia today! Looks and sounds amazing!


----------



## theo (Feb 17, 2014)

My Vinyl and cd have arrived safely. STOKED 

STRAYAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Feb 17, 2014)

COME ON NZ!!! Sick of waiting


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 17, 2014)

Hankey said:


> The show in Dordrecht was awesome! Protest and Tesseract were great. The Safety Fire and Intervals however suffered from an bad mix where the vocals were pretty much inaudible. Shame really, because otherwise they sounded pretty good.



PTH's mix was bloody awful as well IMO. Tesseract had a decent mix I guess. I think the venue's layout is to blame for the sound. Show was great though, also had a lot of laughs. Rody could persue a career in stand up comedy...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 21, 2014)

The Volition tab book has just been released! I grabbed a copy of the deluxe edition with all the extra stuff like previous tabs and Axe-Fx II patches.

Limited to 300 Deluxe Edition:
Protest The Hero - Volition - Deluxe (Guitar Books) | Sheet Happens Publishing

Regular Addition:
Protest The Hero - Volition (Guitar Books) | Sheet Happens Publishing


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 21, 2014)

Huh, so they were using the Axe-Fx on the album? 

Anyways, shame that there's no digital tabs available. I understand piracy reasons, but us Europeans just gets shafted. I mean, 6 to 8 weeks for it to get here plus extra shipping? I'll probably buy it anyways, I need to see how to play this.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 21, 2014)

Damn is the deluxe one already sold out?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Feb 21, 2014)

A few pages back I got shat on for saying they used Axe-FX's


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 21, 2014)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> A few pages back I got shat on for saying they used Axe-FX's


I heard people say they used real amps in the studio and Axe-Fx live.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 21, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Huh, so they were using the Axe-Fx on the album?
> 
> Anyways, shame that there's no digital tabs available. I understand piracy reasons, but us Europeans just gets shafted. I mean, 6 to 8 weeks for it to get here plus extra shipping? I'll probably buy it anyways, I need to see how to play this.



I think I read a few months ago that the guy from Intervals said he used an Axe-Fx II to record their guitars.

I went for the quick shipping option. I'm not waiting 8 weeks. If they released GP files they would be up on UltimateGuitar in 5 minutes. 



piggins411 said:


> Damn is the deluxe one already sold out?



Yep, only 300 so you had to be quick.


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 21, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think I read a few months ago that the guy from Intervals said he used an Axe-Fx II to record their guitars.
> 
> I went for the quick shipping option. I'm not waiting 8 weeks. If they released GP files they would be up on UltimateGuitar in 5 minutes.


I bought the In Time tab book and those are in PDF which UG doesn't accept. They're probably still out on the internet somewhere, but it's a decent middle ground. I might go for the quick shipping option too, but it feels really dumb to pay more for shipping than the actual product.


----------



## albertc (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd sell my left nut for those patches. This albums tone was perfect


----------



## Fiction (Feb 23, 2014)

Well instead of selling your nut, why not just buy the deluxe package?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 23, 2014)

It sold out in a few hours.


----------



## theo (Feb 23, 2014)

damn. I'd have bought that shit


----------



## ikarus (Mar 3, 2014)

I am so pissed that i missed the deluxe package. I hope someone uploades the patches to axe change or the fractial forum...


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 3, 2014)

ikarus said:


> I am so pissed that i missed the deluxe package. I hope someone uploades the patches to axe change or the fractial forum...



Same feeling here. I had an email conversation with Luke about it, so I went to the sheet happens FB page and set it to give me all their updates, but for some odd reason the announcement didn't show up in my feed. I was extremely pissed. 

I really think they should do another run, I can see a lot people wanting this, so why wouldnt they wamt to earn some money on that eh?


----------



## Nats (Mar 3, 2014)

ikarus said:


> I am so pissed that i missed the deluxe package. I hope someone uploades the patches to axe change or the fractial forum...



I'll do it.


----------



## theo (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome. Yeah I feel kinda bad trying to get an unpaid for copy. But they left me no alternatives. I'd happily have bought the deluxe tab book if I was able to. But seeing as it was launched and sold out in the middle of the night for Australians I only heard about it way after it was gone


----------



## Pinhead (Mar 13, 2014)

Who else became fans of Battlecross after going to see PTH this tour? That whole show was pretty legit!


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2014)

Pinhead said:


> Who else became fans of Battlecross after going to see PTH this tour? That whole show was pretty legit!



They put on a heck of a show. Super tight, catchy riffs, and entertaining dudes. My wife even commented on how good they were and she is pretty hard to impress.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 28, 2014)

Stupidly good show. Biggest surprise was seeing Shannon Lucas ....ing drumming for Battlecross! Definitely didn't expect much from them and Night Verses but I loved their sets.

And as always, Protest kills it. ....ing spot on and perfect live, I'm already teeming at the chance to see them again soon.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bumping this because bless this man for capturing the full set of the bands.


----------



## CloudAC (May 17, 2014)

Has everyone received their pledge stuff yet ?


----------



## DC23 (May 20, 2014)

I received mine in october, sent an email telling them that my LP record had a defect (had a big scratch on it-about 2 inches) along w/pictures. Never heard back.


----------



## theo (May 20, 2014)

I got mine a while back. No issues here.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (May 24, 2014)

Got mine here in NZ a month or two ago? Was kinda like "meh" already had the digital copy on repeat for a long time so it straight in the cd stack and haven't touched it since


----------



## kamello (Aug 14, 2015)

bumpity for the most awesome laugh I've heard


----------

